# Explosions in London



## Judazzz

> Several people have been injured after explosions blamed on a power surge led to the whole London Underground network being closed down.


- People hurt in Tube 'power surge'
- Power surge being blamed for incidents across city

On TV they said explosions ripped through at least five subway stations and a bus. Could this be an attack (blasts occured near the London City during rush hour, while the G8 summit takes place in Scotland, a day after London was awarded the 2012 Olympic Games), or is it a power surge, as officials still say?

Weird stuff - hopefully the number of injured/casualties remains low (no reports on that yet...)









*edit*
5 busses are reported to have exploded now.


----------



## Burf

Oh sh*t!

http://www.news24.com/News24/World/News/0,...1733712,00.html


----------



## BigChuckP

Are these buses or trams? If they are buses how is it a power surge would affect them?


----------



## Judazzz

Topics merged...

Latest (unconfirmed?) news is an explosion near a large road junction in the north of the London City.

Man, this looks pretty bad









edit:
BigChuck, most news networks aren't talking about a power surge any longer (would be ridiculous - too much coincidence), but about attacks. The name al Qaeda has been dropped a few times already, but on the other hand, that's a standard response when things like this happen.


----------



## Burf

only 1 bus, not 5

There were seperate explosions, some on the underground trains and one in a bus, not tram


----------



## CraigStables

damn, first Ive seen of this as havent had a chance to turn the tele on!

It was probably the french, pissed that London got the Olympics and paris didnt!


----------



## BigChuckP

Judazzz said:


> Topics merged...
> 
> Latest (unconfirmed?) news is an explosion near a large road junction in the north of the London City.
> 
> Man, this looks pretty bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> BigChuck, most news networks aren't talking about a power surge any longer (would be ridiculous - too much coincidence), but about attacks. The name al Qaeda has been dropped a few times already, but on the other hand, that's a standard response when things like this happen.
> [snapback]1098852[/snapback]​


Yeah I just turned on the boob tube(tv), trying to find out the scoop but its hard to understand exactly what is happening, language issues.


----------



## Burf

Reports of another bomb in Liverpool street....


----------



## BigChuckP

Ya had to know something was going to happen, as in an attack would succeed at some point...


----------



## PuffPiff

crazyshit man


----------



## Burf

20 confirmed dead by the government


----------



## Judazzz

Burf said:


> 20 confirmed dead by the government
> [snapback]1098866[/snapback]​


I heard about 90 casualties already


----------



## Burf

Judazzz said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 confirmed dead by the government
> [snapback]1098866[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about 90 casualties already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1098871[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

20 is the figure released by the government.

It looks like they have given up on the power surge theory

**edit**Just read your post again, it is 90 injured in one of the train stations, 20 dead overall. 
I should read before posting


----------



## tweekie

my dads a tube driver and he was in kings cross this morning. cant get hold of him, so far the news is saying only casualtys are from the bus explosions. if anyone heres anything different can you let me know please.


----------



## BigChuckP

Burf said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 confirmed dead by the government
> [snapback]1098866[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about 90 casualties already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1098871[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 is the figure released by the government.
> 
> It looks like they have given up on the power surge theory
> 
> **edit**Just read your post again, it is 90 injured in one of the train stations, 20 dead overall.
> I should read before posting
> [snapback]1098874[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They just said "one guy said 20 dead, one said 90" so they dont know.


----------



## mdmedicine

tweekie said:


> my dads a tube driver and he was in kings cross this morning. cant get hold of him, so far the news is saying only casualtys are from the bus explosions. if anyone heres anything different can you let me know please.
> [snapback]1098879[/snapback]​


Praying for your family


----------



## Burf

Will do.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CraigStables

apparently 6 explosions on the underground and possibly 3 buses (1 confirmed)

No official numbers on injured or dead yet.


----------



## piranhasrule

I hope hes ok tweekie.

Its deffinatly a terrorist attack, its just too much of a coincidence that there are 5 or 6 explosions across the city at one point.

St marys hospital say they have 4 critically ill, 8 seriously injured and several with minor injurys.

Also just heard that the goverment only say 2 people have died


----------



## CraigStables

here is a map of where things have gone off for those not too familiar with London


----------



## inked82

6 confirmed explosions wow this aint lookin good but have also heard only 2 dead so far

hold tight tweekie its gonna be ok man


----------



## Judazzz

tweekie said:


> my dads a tube driver and he was in kings cross this morning. cant get hold of him, so far the news is saying only casualtys are from the bus explosions. if anyone heres anything different can you let me know please.
> [snapback]1098879[/snapback]​


Man, that must be dreadful








I hope all is well


----------



## Alexraptor

but i am a bit doubtful its an "Al Qaida" attack
its not massive enough, it could be other terror groups like rouge IRA's or others.
but the casualites are relativley low, and i think the Al Qaida would want to make an attack that really scars and leaves a mark on the country just like 911


----------



## Alexraptor




----------



## piranhasrule

An arab source who study the activity of al qaida say that all evidence points to an al qaida attack


----------



## Judazzz

Markosaur said:


> but i am a bit doubtful its an "Al Qaida" attack
> its not massive enough, it could be other terror groups like rouge IRA's or others.
> but the casualites are relativley low, and i think the Al Qaida would want to make an attack that really scars and leaves a mark on the country just like 911
> [snapback]1098903[/snapback]​


It's very similar to the Madrid bombings - relatively small explosions, all happening about the same time during rush hour, and on public transport. The goal, other than making lots of casualties, is to shut down an entire city (which causes very severe economic damage, which, rationally thinking, is much more harmful to a country than loosing 1000 people), which is the fact both in Madrid and now in London.

To me this is a signature Al Qaeda attack - the spectacular attack on 9/11 is very different from other Al Qaeda attacks (not vice versa), and extremely hard, if not impossible to do again. Bombings like today are relatively easy (especially if you consider London has a lot of terrorism experience because of the IRA, and it was a prime target given the very close cooperation between the US and the UK in the war on terror), and much more cost-effective (you catch my drift).


----------



## ElKingo

OMG this looks very, very bad! Tweekie and all you others directly involved, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Alexraptor

also lets not forget the G8 conference, it could also be a cause to terror attack


----------



## CraigStables

Judazzz said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i am a bit doubtful its an "Al Qaida" attack
> its not massive enough, it could be other terror groups like rouge IRA's or others.
> but the casualites are relativley low, and i think the Al Qaida would want to make an attack that really scars and leaves a mark on the country just like 911
> [snapback]1098903[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It's very similar to the Madrid bombings - relatively small explosions, all happening about the same time during rush hour, and on public transport. The goal, other than making lots of casualties, is to shut down an entire city (which causes very severe economic damage, which, rationally thinking, is much more harmful to a country than loosing 1000 people), which is the fact both in Madrid and now in London.
> 
> To me this is a signature Al Qaeda attack - the spectacular attack on 9/11 is very different from other Al Qaeda attacks (not vice versa), and extremely hard, if not impossible to do again. Bombings like today are relatively easy (especially if you consider London has a lot of terrorism experience because of the IRA, and it was a prime target given the very close cooperation between the US and the UK in the war on terror), and much more cost-effective (you catch my drift).
> [snapback]1098906[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Definitly agree with you on this one Jud. Planning something as large as 9/11 in a major city like London is now next to impossible. Where as planting small devices on our transport system is nearly impossible to prevent, and causes a hell of alot of economic damage.


----------



## TheSaint

Tony Blair has just confirmed that these are a series of explosions caused by Terrorists.

Obviously aimed at disrupting the G8 conference. Tony Blair is heading to London to meet with the emergency services.

My thoughts are with the victims of this attack.


----------



## inked82

just a question but how could you tell if there was hemicals involved ie antrax or somthing?? i dont think there is but how would you be able to tell??

and theres now 7 blasts reported!!


----------



## BigChuckP

I am sure they have thought of that and are looking into it.


----------



## Winkyee

Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## piranhasrule

There were people walking round with chemical suits on at 11ish. Im sure if they found any trace of chemicals they would have let everyone know by now


----------



## inked82

click second paragraph down


----------



## Xenon

My thoughts are with the U.K. right now. Just getting up on the news here in America.


----------



## CraigStables

4 confirmed blasts the government has said, 3 on the train lines and 1 on the bus. This may increase to more though as they continue the investigation.


----------



## Guest

Wow, this is just terrible.









I wonder why the Muslims coordinated their bombings with the G8 meetings?


----------



## CraigStables

A group linked to Al Qaeda has said they did the attacks...info here

And another suspect package has been found at another train station.


----------



## Xenon

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/a...in_explosions_1


----------



## we have sound

The group that claimed responsibility have said in that 200 word text that other coutries are still targets too, specifically Denmark, and one other I think.

Im watchin the news right now. Thoughts are with anyone who knows people in london.

CT


----------



## Judazzz

Bullsnake said:


> I wonder why the Muslims coordinated their bombings with the G8 meetings?[snapback]1098947[/snapback]​


Cancelling the Glenn Eagles Summit is likely to be one of the main goals - it would be a major victory for Al Qaeda to end, or even just disrupt these vital high-profile talkings.
Al Qaeda's effectiveness and power would be re-established with such an act, and all claims about terrorism loosing ground would be shattered (remember that London is one of the most strictly monitored cities on this planet, not just as a result of the summit in Scotland which inevitably lead to stricter security measures in London itself, but also because of the IRA legacy, London's close political ties to the US, and because of half a dozen attacks being prevented since 9/11, including attacks with ricine).


----------



## tweekie

just heard from my dad, hes fine. he was on his last run and was nearer west london when it happened!


----------



## Alexraptor

dont call them muslims, call them Islamic Extreamists. otherwise its like your pointing a finger against a whole nation of ppl


----------



## we have sound

Markosaur said:


> dont call them muslims, call them Islamic Extreamists. otherwise its like your pointing a finger against a whole nation of ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1098971[/snapback]​


But they are _Islamic_ Extremists, therefore they _are_ Muslims. I don't think anyone here believes that all Muslims are fundamentlist or extremist. That would just be stupid.


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Here's the latest from CNN as of 8:55 EST (about 14:00 in London)



> London rocked by explosions
> Blair says he suspects terrorists are responsible
> 
> LONDON, England (CNN) -- *Four explosions *in London's transport system have killed a number of people and wounded dozens more in what UK Prime Minister Tony Blair said was an apparent terrorist attack.
> 
> More fatalities were sure to follow -- emergency services personnel told CNN that a rescue operation at Kings Cross station had successfully evacuated all survivors, *leaving dead below ground "in the double digits*."
> 
> Three of the blasts took place in the city's subway system and one more hit a double-decker bus, all at the height of rush hour.
> 
> International SOS, an international medical emergency service, reported that the police had found explosive traces in at least one of four confirmed blast locations.
> 
> Hospital officials have reported at least 160 wounded. London transit officials shut down the entire Underground and stopped buses in the central city district.
> 
> "We are dealing with large numbers of casualties," he said, "and we believe a number of fatalities."
> 
> Flanked by the somber leaders of the world's eight largest industrial nations at the G8 summit in Scotland, Blair said: "We condemn utterly these barbaric attacks. We send our profound condolences to the victims and their families.
> 
> "All of our countries have suffered from the impact of terrorism. Those responsible have no respect for human life. We are united in our resolve to confront and defeat this terrorism that is not an attack on one nation, but all nations and on civilized people everywhere."
> 
> Blair told reporters he would leave the summit for a "face to face" report in London and then return later in the evening.
> 
> A White House spokesman said U.S. President George W. Bush was aware of the explosions and had been in briefings with Blair all morning.
> 
> Despite calls from officials to stay home, however, Londoners were on the streets except in areas where they were barred by police.
> 
> Police cordoned off areas around six stations in and around the city's center and financial area and brought in sniffer dogs to check the areas.
> 
> Telephone traffic -- particularly by cell phone -- was nearly impossible. London's largest cellular provider, Vodafone, said it had devoted much of its network to emergency services, causing the problems with subscribers.
> 
> London's police chief said the explosions, which began at about 8:50 a.m. (3:50 a.m. ET), certainly appeared coordinated.
> 
> One man, with blood streaming down the left side of his face from a wound on his temple, said he didn't "want to live through it again."
> 
> "I was in the front carriage and people were severely injured there," he said, dispassionately, adding that his train had been in the tunnel between Kings Cross and Russell Square. "I heard, but I don't know, that people were hurt worse further back. "Some people were very calm, others very panicky."
> 
> "There was a very loud bang, the lights went out, the carriage filled with smoke," he said. "We were all thrown forward."
> 
> Another man, clearly shaken by his experience, described being on a smoke-filled carriage on the same train, he and his fellow passengers afraid to try to leave the train.
> 
> "We were all trapped like sardines waiting to die," said Angelo Power. "I honestly thought I was going to die, as did everyone else."
> 
> A police spokesman urged Londoners to "stay where you are."
> 
> "There's no way to travel around London at the moment," he said.
> 
> "There is a London emergency plan," he said. "It has been put into effect. It is being coordinated by the Metropolitan Police, and that's about all I can say at the moment."
> 
> Scotland Yard sent out a notice saying that "public transport in London will be affected in the next few days."
> 
> Claire Burroughs, spokeswoman for St Mary's Hospital in central London, told CNN the hospital was on "major incident alert." Four patients were critically injured, eight were seriously injured and 14 others were being treated for minor injuries, she said.
> 
> "The types of injuries we are seeing include limb damage, burns, cuts, breaks, head injuries and chest problems due to smoke inhalation," Burroughs said.
> 
> London Hospital said it received 95 patients, most with minor injuries. Ten, however were listed in serious condition and seven in critical condition as well as "numerous with significant orthopedic injuries requiring immediate surgery."
> 
> CNN cameraman Oran O'Reilly said he has seen seven of the city's famed double-decker buses as well as police cars and ambulances arriving with casualties.
> 
> Another hospital told CNN it had taken in 40 wounded.
> 
> British Home Secretary Charles Clarke said the explosions took place between Russell Square and Kings Cross Underground; near the Moorgate, Aldgate and Liverpool Street stations Underground; and the Edgware Road station.
> 
> The fourth explosion on a bus just outside Tavistock Hotel.
> 
> London Metropolitan Police, British Transport Police and London's fire brigade are investigating, according to Scotland Yard.
> 
> O'Reilly, who was at Aldgate station, saw passengers coming out of it with signs of smoke inhalation -- black smudges around their mouths and noses.
> 
> "They're pushing people away from the tube (train) station," O'Reilly said. "Police are telling us to evacuate the street."
> 
> Also at Aldgate, CNN producer Roger Clark said he had seen people with blood running down their faces, with many others looking stunned.
> 
> An eyewitness who was on a train told Clark the car in front of him exploded and then the the train tunnel filed with smoke.
> 
> Separately, the London Fire Service said it was responding to a report of an explosion on a bus at Russell Square. Chamberlin heard a loud explosion in central London. Witnesses told him they saw a heavily damaged double-decker bus.


The only message that the perps are getting out is that they are a sick bunch of Mother Fuckers. Whatever their cause, this will accomplish nothing more than angering their alleged agressors. They stirred up the bees nest and now its time to swarm. I hope the people responsible are identified and their houses bombed.


----------



## Xenon

tweekie said:


> just heard from my dad, hes fine. he was on his last run and was nearer west london when it happened!
> [snapback]1098969[/snapback]​


thats great news on an otherwise sad sad day.


----------



## CraigStables

Xenon said:


> tweekie said:
> 
> 
> 
> just heard from my dad, hes fine. he was on his last run and was nearer west london when it happened!
> [snapback]1098969[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> thats great news on an otherwise sad sad day.
> [snapback]1098982[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah, glad he is safe and well. My dad works in London about 3days of every week but luckily had taken this week off work so was well away from any trouble.


----------



## Xenon

at least 40 dead now


----------



## inked82

info here


> In the name of God, the merciful, the compassionate, may peace be upon the cheerful one and undaunted fighter, Prophet Muhammad, God's peace be upon him.
> 
> Nation of Islam and Arab nation: Rejoice for it is time to take revenge against the British Zionist Crusader government in retaliation for the massacres Britain is committing in Iraq and Afghanistan. The heroic mujahideen have carried out a blessed raid in London. Britain is now burning with fear, terror and panic in its northern, southern, eastern, and western quarters.
> 
> We have repeatedly warned the British Government and people. We have fulfilled our promise and carried out our blessed military raid in Britain after our mujahideen exerted strenuous efforts over a long period of time to ensure the success of the raid.
> 
> We continue to warn the governments of Denmark and Italy and all the Crusader governments that they will be punished in the same way if they do not withdraw their troops from Iraq and Afghanistan. He who warns is excused.
> 
> God says: "You who believe: If ye will aid (the cause of) Allah, He will aid you, and plant your feet firmly.


----------



## crazyklown89

This is horrible. My regards to everyone living through this right now.


----------



## K fizzly

i think some of my family died in it...cuz one of my aunts who weve been trying to look all over for who has mental disorders and is homeless uses the subways all the time...and so does one of my cuzzins ...at kings cross

but i dont get it

im just indifferent to everything im not even scared for them


----------



## Jewelz

Terrible news....


----------



## inked82

but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium








but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!


----------



## huntx7

Sorry to hear, my thoughts are with everyone effected by the attack









Glad to hear your dad is ok, tweekie!


----------



## MR HARLEY

inked82 said:


> but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!
> [snapback]1099050[/snapback]​


Excuse me for saying please but London just had a terrorist attack , and your pissed off because you cant go to the aquarium that your mom was gonna pay for .....

Sheesh









My condolences to the members familys and friends and public in london during this tragedy, May the Lord be with all of you .


----------



## BigChuckP

MR HARLEY said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!
> [snapback]1099050[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for saying please but London just had a terrorist attack , and your pissed off because you cant go to the aqaurium that your mom was gonna pay for .....
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099056[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly


----------



## inked82

BigChuckP said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!
> [snapback]1099050[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for saying please but London just had a terrorist attack , and your pissed off because you cant go to the aqaurium that your mom was gonna pay for .....
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099056[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099057[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

wow wow im not trying to start a riot here i got loads of friends in london that i cant get hold of at the min maybe there mobiles are off or their just at work or maybe somthing else has happened to them all i can do is wait till their finish times and try then phoning them again.

but reading that it did seam a bit selfish 
my apoligies


----------



## MR HARLEY

inked82 said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!
> [snapback]1099050[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for saying please but London just had a terrorist attack , and your pissed off because you cant go to the aqaurium that your mom was gonna pay for .....
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099056[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099057[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow wow im not trying to start a riot here i got loads of friends in london that i cant get hold of at the min maybe there mobiles are off or their just at work or maybe somthing else has happened to them all i can do is wait till their finish times and try then phoning them again.
> 
> but reading that it did seam a bit selfish
> my apoligies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099068[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I Hope your friends are safe throughout this tragic ordeal .


----------



## dan-uk

I hope they catch the fu*kers who did this and hang thier corpses off london bridge.


----------



## lightning2004

terrorist


----------



## inked82

dan-uk said:


> I hope they catch the fu*kers who did this and hang thier corpses of london bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099072[/snapback]​


no they should be alive with some fishing wire round there necks and made to jump that id like to see.


----------



## Gordeez

Thats Got to Suck Big Time man.
People there, just trying to get to work, and you get these Islamic Terrorist Fockers harming people who are just trying to go to work. Ruining peoples' Good Lives.


----------



## Alexraptor

heh its funny, both sides look the same way, england and US are terrorists from many arabs and muslims point of view.


----------



## acestro

I dont agree with the war either but setting off bombs in subways and busses? Not comparable.

My condolences to the British.


----------



## Alexraptor

oh but it is,

just a diffrent means of warfare.


----------



## dan-uk

this is why im in favour of getting B.N.P (british national party) in downing street,there will be no more of these suicide god (muslims)in our country.









p.s i hope race riots erupt in all british cities and turn against islam


----------



## acestro

Markosaur said:


> oh but it is,
> 
> just a diffrent means of warfare.
> [snapback]1099121[/snapback]​


I could compare hunting to this, heck, I could compare the tail fin of a piranha to this.
The point is attacks on civilians is wrong. I was actually very unhappy to see the explosions over Bagdad. But how many times has a Western country intentionally bombed ONLY innocents?


----------



## jan

dan-uk said:


> this is why im in favour of getting B.N.P (british national party) in downing street,there will be no more of these suicide god (muslims)in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s i hope race riots erupt in all british cities and turn against islam
> [snapback]1099125[/snapback]​


Wow......you just sounded like a real smart guy









People simply can't blame all Islamic people. Don't get me wrong, I think it's horrible what happened in London today, but that's is no reason to blame all Islamics


----------



## acestro

Whoah, I missed that. It's that kind of thinking that makes us more like animals. There are many (mostly) good Islamic people that cant believe the idiots that do these things. Dont punish them.


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Blast timeline 
0851 Seven people die in a blast on a train 100 yards from Liverpool Street station
0856 21 people die in a blast on a train between Russell Square and King's Cross stations
0917 Five people die in blast on a train at Edgware Road station
0947 An unknown number die in a blast on a bus at Tavistock Place.


----------



## Xenon

Please keep the rascist or derogatory comments out of this thread.


----------



## Scrap5000

What I don't get is why we don't put them all in camps like they did to the japanese during wwii (no offense to any japanese people) - interview them, find out exactly what they are doing in this country, and if they are just trying to make a living then fine, let them live their lives in peace. But if they have terrorist ties then OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.

They walk amongst us, they are right here in front of our eyes, yet we do nothing to stop them, because we have to be "pc". I say F the PC crowd...they are going to get more innocent people killed.


----------



## K fizzly

sorry...but thats the stupidest thing i ever heard in my life


----------



## Xenon

Scrap5000 said:


> What I don't get is why we don't put them all in camps like they did to the japanese during wwii (no offense to any japanese people) - interview them, find out exactly what they are doing in this country, and if they are just trying to make a living then fine, let them live their lives in peace. But if they have terrorist ties then OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.
> 
> They walk amongst us, they are right here in front of our eyes, yet we do nothing to stop them, because we have to be "pc". I say F the PC crowd...they are going to get more innocent people killed.
> [snapback]1099241[/snapback]​


I am a die-hard Right Republican but the idea of internment camps is downright silly and not with the times. They were wrong when done in the 40's, and are definatly wrong now.


----------



## K fizzly

Xenon said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why we don't put them all in camps like they did to the japanese during wwii (no offense to any japanese people) - interview them, find out exactly what they are doing in this country, and if they are just trying to make a living then fine, let them live their lives in peace. But if they have terrorist ties then OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.
> 
> They walk amongst us, they are right here in front of our eyes, yet we do nothing to stop them, because we have to be "pc". I say F the PC crowd...they are going to get more innocent people killed.
> [snapback]1099241[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I am a die-hard Right Republican but the idea of internment camps is downright silly and not with the times. They were wrong when done in the 40's, and are definatly wrong now.
> [snapback]1099246[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i bet ud love to put me in one tho :rasp:


----------



## Scrap5000

Xenon said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why we don't put them all in camps like they did to the japanese during wwii (no offense to any japanese people) - interview them, find out exactly what they are doing in this country, and if they are just trying to make a living then fine, let them live their lives in peace. But if they have terrorist ties then OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.
> 
> They walk amongst us, they are right here in front of our eyes, yet we do nothing to stop them, because we have to be "pc". I say F the PC crowd...they are going to get more innocent people killed.
> [snapback]1099241[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I am a die-hard Right Republican but the idea of internment camps is downright silly and not with the times. They were wrong when done in the 40's, and are definatly wrong now.
> [snapback]1099246[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They are "wrong" to you because you have grown up in this PC world, where you don't do what you need to do for fear of offending someone. That fear of offending someone is getting people killed. Our grandparents knew how to do it right, that's when men were men and had the guts to do what it took.

Look at the prisoners in gitmo or iraq - our soldiers get court martialed for what? For posing them nude? Oh god, what horrible torture. For flushing a koran down a toilet? Oh lord, the trauma. Meanwhile they plant roadside bombs and behead prisoners and burn and torture them with a hell of a lot more than flushing a bible down a toilet.

This PC world is what's really headed down the toilet, and these islamic extremists are the ones pulling the chain.

Interrogate every last muslim in this country, and if they are law-abiding, America loving people then let them live their lives in peace and all the best to them. But we should do all we can to find out just who exactly is living amongst us and what their intentions are. If it was Catholics (I'm cathoolic) doing there terrorist things then I'd say the same for Catholics.

The point is we have a way to implement a method of protection, and yet we don't utilize it for fear of offending. F that, and f anyone who gets offended. "Let innocent people be killed, because we don't want to offend." That logic is just so unbelievably stupid it boggles my mind.


----------



## K fizzly

u do know how many muslims there are rite

flushing down a QURAN down the toilet is insult..id have the urge to shoot u if u did


----------



## Scrap5000

Sure, millions. And the longer we wait, the longer it will take to get it done.

You'd wanna shooot me for flushing a koran down the toilet, huh? So I think you support terrorism, or I actually catch you as a POW, and what urge do you think I'd have to do to you? But yet, I flush a book down a toilet instead. So after I catch you trying to destroy my country, instead of shooting you, I flush your book down a toilet, and yet you'd still want to shoot me. Yeah, that shows how your culture thinks.


----------



## K fizzly

wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do

u may think its a just a book

but to a billion ppl out there its ne thing but a book...its a way of life...its the words of god...

im sure other races would feel the same urge if i flushed a bible or toran down a toilet


----------



## dan-uk

i say hell with africa, britain's tax payers aid money should now be put into our security services,army and police e.t.c.
we must also close our borders so no more immgrants come here...after all,some of these outsiders could be al qaida terrorists or suicide gods as some people like to call them.
Also we should bring home all british troops based around the world and use them to patrol our cities to keep them safe


----------



## x-J-x

I felt like it was 9/11 again..................


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​


I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.

So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."

That shows me exactly how you think.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Easy Guys ...


----------



## Puff

and K fizzly- if you cousin suicide bombed somewhere, id be incline to shoot him...then come and find you and the rest of your cousins to make sure no more of them get out. im not trying to be offensive, but everytime someone says something negative about the terrorists, Fizzly comes in and basically supports them...im Northern Irish, and hate the IRA...but that doesnt mean i supported the Shankill Butchers...just because you share the same belief as someone, doesnt mean you need to back them up. Fizzly, this isnt a Tupac movie, and all the 'Gs' arent sticking together.

its the same man. you act all offended, then say something thats equally offensive. ill flush the Koran down the sh!tter if i like, and if some terrorist bum that is in prison has a problem with that, then he can tell me...then he can say goodbye to being fed.

i understand not all islamics are evil bastards, but the thing is, is that when you compare islamics to other religions, a waaay higher percentage of islamics show anti-Western sentiments. they move into our countries, and bring the sludge of their culture to our front step. they decide to move here, then go on about how much they hate us. if you dont like us, stay in your f**king mud hut and have fun starving. you dont have to like us, but if you dont, stay the f*ck away, dont bring your negative culture to us. i dont want it in my country, just the same as how others feel about their own country. they insurgents want westerners out of their land, yet they send ppl to us to be educated and stuff.

all those insurgents are cowards. hiding behind masks...the typical cowardly islamic fundamentalist. "down with the white eye...but please dont look at my face." cowards.

my parents were in London this morning. they left for the airport right before the explosions. they were planning on taking the underground out to the airport, and were set to be on one of the trains that got bombed. ive spent the entire night fielding phonecalls from all over the bloody place, and i havent slept for fear that my parents were in the attacks. i jsut now talked to them, 6 or 7 hours after the fact.


----------



## 94NDTA

Markosaur said:


> heh its funny, both sides look the same way, england and US are terrorists from many arabs and muslims point of view.
> [snapback]1099091[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's f*cking hilarious.


----------



## K fizzly

Scrap5000 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraint because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toilet and watch how angry the muslim ppl would get

im not defending ne one...im just angry that u guys think its ok u can just do things and not expect someone to be angry and retaliate back

im not the best debator or am i good at arguements so i cant really say wut i want to say...but if u think im dumb for defending the "terrorists" read a couple posts by scrap500 and then call me dumb


----------



## Piranha King

id like to kill the terrorists with my bare hands. p*ssy ass pieces of sh*t.
wes


----------



## K fizzly

PIRANHA KING said:


> id like to kill the terrorists with my bare hands. p*ssy ass pieces of sh*t.
> wes
> [snapback]1099308[/snapback]​


then go do it...join the army and fight the terrorists


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you? Look at it like this:

Two guys are in a bar. One is all upset because his book got wet when they tortured him. The other says "You poor thing, let me see the wet book. OH, WAIT, I FORGOT, I HAVE NO F*CKING EYES TO SEE WITH, BECAUSE THEY GOUGED THEM OUT WHEN THEY TORTURED ME!!!!" 
Which of the two do you think was really tortured???

I really try not to call people names and stuff, but god damn there are some stupid f*cking people in this world.


----------



## dan-uk

UPDATE...............37 confirmed dead and over 700 injured


----------



## crazyklown89

Puff said:


> *but everytime someone says something negative about the terrorists, Fizzly comes in and basically supports them..*
> [snapback]1099299[/snapback]​


I think he defends Muslims, defintely not terrorists.


----------



## K fizzly

Scrap5000 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you? Look at it like this:
> 
> Two guys are in a bar. One is all upset because his book got wet when they tortured him. The other says "You poor thing, let me see the wet book. OH, WAIT, I FORGOT, I HAVE NO F*CKING EYES TO SEE WITH, BECAUSE THEY GOUGED THEM OUT WHEN THEY TORTURED ME!!!!"
> Which of the two do you think was really tortured???
> 
> I really try not to call people names and stuff, but god damn there are some stupid f*cking people in this world.
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

how many ppl have had their eyes gouged out by terrorists
















and ur so smart

"lets find every muslim in the united states and interview them and check there background for ne terrorist ties to other countries...and if they are we should cut of there heads"

" or we could send them all to work camps "
















u dont sound ne better then those skin heads in england who used to beat the sh*t outta pakistani ppl in subways


----------



## 94NDTA

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you? Look at it like this:
> 
> Two guys are in a bar. One is all upset because his book got wet when they tortured him. The other says "You poor thing, let me see the wet book. OH, WAIT, I FORGOT, I HAVE NO F*CKING EYES TO SEE WITH, BECAUSE THEY GOUGED THEM OUT WHEN THEY TORTURED ME!!!!"
> Which of the two do you think was really tortured???
> 
> I really try not to call people names and stuff, but god damn there are some stupid f*cking people in this world.
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many ppl have had their eyes gouged out by terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ur so smart
> 
> "lets find every muslim in the united states and interview them and check there background for ne terrorist ties to other countries...and if they are we should cut of there heads"
> 
> " or we could send them all to work camps "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099325[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

None that you know, he's refering to captured american soldiars, in Iraq. I would rather see the bible get flushed down the toilet....


----------



## crazyklown89

Scrap5000 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??


----------



## x-J-x

[/quote]
lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraint because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toilet and watch how angry the muslim ppl would get

im not defending ne one...im just angry that u guys think its ok u can just do things and not expect someone to be angry and retaliate back

im not the best debator or am i good at arguements so i cant really say wut i want to say...but if u think im dumb for defending the "terrorists" read a couple posts by scrap500 and then call me dumb
[snapback]1099302[/snapback]​[/quote]

you think itz justifiable by killing innocent by the thousands?


----------



## K fizzly

lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraint because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toilet and watch how angry the muslim ppl would get

im not defending ne one...im just angry that u guys think its ok u can just do things and not expect someone to be angry and retaliate back

im not the best debator or am i good at arguements so i cant really say wut i want to say...but if u think im dumb for defending the "terrorists" read a couple posts by scrap500 and then call me dumb
[snapback]1099302[/snapback]​[/quote]

you think itz justifiable by killing innocent by the thousands?
[snapback]1099329[/snapback]​[/quote]
did i say it was?


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you? Look at it like this:
> 
> Two guys are in a bar. One is all upset because his book got wet when they tortured him. The other says "You poor thing, let me see the wet book. OH, WAIT, I FORGOT, I HAVE NO F*CKING EYES TO SEE WITH, BECAUSE THEY GOUGED THEM OUT WHEN THEY TORTURED ME!!!!"
> Which of the two do you think was really tortured???
> 
> I really try not to call people names and stuff, but god damn there are some stupid f*cking people in this world.
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many ppl have had their eyes gouged out by terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ur so smart
> 
> "lets find every muslim in the united states and interview them and check there background for ne terrorist ties to other countries...and if they are we should cut of there heads"
> 
> " or we could send them all to work camps "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099325[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, my bad, go onto Ogrish.com and see how many people have had their throats sliced by the terrorists instead of their eyes gouged out. Your debate skills are definitely second class.

You think we don't have the ability to interview every muslim in this country? It would be very simple - just like everyone in this country gets called for jury duty, every muslim could get callled for this. I wish they'd start with you.


----------



## diddye

please forgive ignorant fizzy. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.


----------



## K fizzly

diddye said:


> please forgive ignorant fizzy. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.
> [snapback]1099334[/snapback]​


of course i knew that...im not that stupid ...im just saying that my reaction would be normal


----------



## Scrap5000

crazyklown89 said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...


----------



## Wisdom16

Horribly thing that happened


----------



## dan-uk

They should all go back to the middle east and keep thier ideology to themselves,as we our free nations.I can see why the bosnian serbs tried to liberate thier country from these radicals.


----------



## crazyklown89

Scrap5000 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Again, you fail to see how important the Quran is to their culture. They're willing to die for it. You know what, forget it.

They meaning the extremists and terrorists.


----------



## K fizzly

Scrap5000 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet


----------



## 94NDTA

crazyklown89 said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you fail to see how important the Quran is to their culture. They're willing to die for it. You know what, forget it.
> 
> They meaning the extremists and terrorists.
> [snapback]1099344[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I disagree.


----------



## crazyklown89

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you fail to see how important the Quran is to their culture. They're willing to die for it. You know what, forget it.
> 
> They meaning the extremists and terrorists.
> [snapback]1099344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> [snapback]1099348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Disagree with what?? The Quran isn't important to Islamic terrorists??


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet
> [snapback]1099345[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And that's exactly what I mean when I say it shows me how your culture thinks.


----------



## ElKingo

I just can't understand why a minority of Muslims want innocent people to die, because they don't have the same religion. Ironic that Islam means 'peace'...


----------



## 94NDTA

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you fail to see how important the Quran is to their culture. They're willing to die for it. You know what, forget it.
> 
> They meaning the extremists and terrorists.
> [snapback]1099344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> [snapback]1099348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree with what?? The Quran isn't important to Islamic terrorists??
> [snapback]1099352[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I disagree that he fails to see the importance of the Quran. IMO the bible is just as important.


----------



## K fizzly

Scrap5000 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet
> [snapback]1099345[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly what I mean when I say it shows me how your culture thinks.
> [snapback]1099354[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

then why do americans cry when they see american flags being burned by muslims in other countries on tv...why do u get so angry ...its just a stupid piece of cloth with colors on it...it doesnt mean sh*t rite?

yet if i said that i know many ppl would be offended and wanna beat the sh*t outta me

so stfu u dont know how i think cuz ur not me


----------



## K fizzly

ElKingo said:


> I just can't understand why a minority of Muslims want innocent people to die, because they don't have the same religion. Ironic that Islam means 'peace'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099355[/snapback]​


this is why im moving to dubai...when im older...cuz theres only a few ppl here like u and the rest just hate us cuz of wut a few ppl do

at least when i go to the air port in dubai they wont security check me every f*cking time i go on an airplane even tho ive been checked countless times before...all cuz my name is mohammad?

and u call me racist? just cuz my name is mohammad i get this sh*t from airports


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet
> [snapback]1099345[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly what I mean when I say it shows me how your culture thinks.
> [snapback]1099354[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why do americans cry when they see american flags being burned by muslims in other countries on tv...why do u get so angry ...its just a stupid piece of cloth with colors on it...it doesnt mean sh*t rite?
> 
> yet if i said that i know many ppl would be offended and wanna beat the sh*t outta me
> 
> so stfu u dont know how i think cuz ur not me
> [snapback]1099357[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I don't have to be you to know how you think - I can read your words and it tells me how you think. And you're pretty young, right, teens, at most very early 20's?

Crying at the burning of a flag vs. declaring illegal pow torture is VERY different. Yet your culture believes that paper being flushed down a toiler is grounds for murder.


----------



## Alexraptor

some ppl become terrorists because of what the american and CO's soldies do to their homes and families.

US troops go mowing down civilians with miniguns just to get at one or two terrorists or blowing them up with missiles that leaves a crater the size of hawaii(slight exaggeration). or take and just gun them down with M-16's or be blown apart in airstrikes.

yes it happend in Vietnam, it happend in somalia, and its happening now









dont get me wrong its terrible what they do, but im just poiting out that the US and Company are not that innocent either.


----------



## K fizzly

so its ok to flush a holy book down a toilet...but its not ok to burn a flag


----------



## K fizzly

Scrap5000 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet
> [snapback]1099345[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly what I mean when I say it shows me how your culture thinks.
> [snapback]1099354[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why do americans cry when they see american flags being burned by muslims in other countries on tv...why do u get so angry ...its just a stupid piece of cloth with colors on it...it doesnt mean sh*t rite?
> 
> yet if i said that i know many ppl would be offended and wanna beat the sh*t outta me
> 
> so stfu u dont know how i think cuz ur not me
> [snapback]1099357[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to be you to know how you think - I can read your words and it tells me how you think. And you're pretty young, right, teens, at most very early 20's?
> 
> Crying at the burning of a flag vs. declaring illegal pow torture is VERY different. Yet your culture believes that paper being flushed down a toiler is grounds for murder.
> [snapback]1099363[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists


----------



## 94NDTA

Markosaur said:


> some ppl become terrorists because of what the american and CO's soldies do to their homes and families.
> [snapback]1099366[/snapback]​


LOL....and what would that be? This aught to be good.


----------



## diddye

people think these attacks are abou iraq, but these extremists are actually against all western culture. They dont like our movies, entertainment, drinks, music, freedom, etc. People here dont realize that attacks happened way before 9/11. Even when spain pulled out of iraq, they were still attacked. Russia isn't involved in iraq and they have problems. When you have clerics and fundamental schools teaching hate from age 1 and the ultimate goal for their lives is to kill innocents, what do you expect would happen?


----------



## 94NDTA

K fizzly said:


> so its ok to flush a holy book down a toilet...but its not ok to burn a flag
> [snapback]1099372[/snapback]​


NEITHER ARE OK! at the same time, neither are grounds to kill a man.


----------



## K fizzly

good...were controlling overpopulation

u should thank us :rasp:









and scrap500...trust me...if america even tried to do some bullshit like camps ...ur not gonna see the end of terrorist attacks...

thats just another justifiable reason to destroy some more buildings and kill some more ppl


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> ElKingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand why a minority of Muslims want innocent people to die, because they don't have the same religion. Ironic that Islam means 'peace'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099355[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> this is why im moving to dubai...when im older...cuz theres only a few ppl here like u and the rest just hate us cuz of wut a few ppl do
> 
> at least when i go to the air port in dubai they wont security check me every f*cking time i go on an airplane even tho ive been checked countless times before...all cuz my name is mohammad?
> 
> and u call me racist? just cuz my name is mohammad i get this sh*t from airports
> [snapback]1099359[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OF COURSE THEY WON'T SECURITY CHECK YOU IN DUBAI - SECURITY'LL PROBABLY GIVE YOU THE WEAPONS YOU NEED TO HIJACK THE FRIGGIN PLANE!!

This is the sh*t I'm talking about - you're all offended b/c you get checked a few times b/c your name is mohammad. Oh, you poor, poor thing. Well guess what, Mo...it was people NAMED Mohammed that killed 3,000 people on 9/11. So SORRY if security here might be seeing a connection. In fact, that makes me reallly happy to hear that they triple check people named Mohammad...kudos to them on a job well done!!


----------



## ElKingo

K fizzly said:


> ElKingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand why a minority of Muslims want innocent people to die, because they don't have the same religion. Ironic that Islam means 'peace'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099355[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> this is why im moving to dubai...when im older...cuz theres only a few ppl here like u and the rest just hate us cuz of wut a few ppl do
> 
> at least when i go to the air port in dubai they wont security check me every f*cking time i go on an airplane even tho ive been checked countless times before...all cuz my name is mohammad?
> 
> and u call me racist? just cuz my name is mohammad i get this sh*t from airports
> [snapback]1099359[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you think I'm calling you a racist, to be certain: I'm not. I wrote 'a minority of Muslims'. I just stated I can't understand some people taking other peoples lives -and their own- and for what? Because there are people who don't believe in Allah? Because people have different opinions than other>Come on people, we don't live in the Middle Ages anymore, let's stop generalizing and stop the BS.


----------



## Alexraptor

94NDTA said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> some ppl become terrorists because of what the american and CO's soldies do to their homes and families.
> [snapback]1099366[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and what would that be? This aught to be good.
> [snapback]1099376[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

um hello did you even read the whole post?


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats ur way of thinking...not theres...if they would suicide for Allah and the islamic religion even tho i dont agree with it...then clearly theyd wanna slit ur throat for flushing down the words of god that they are dying for down the toilet
> [snapback]1099345[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's exactly what I mean when I say it shows me how your culture thinks.
> [snapback]1099354[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why do americans cry when they see american flags being burned by muslims in other countries on tv...why do u get so angry ...its just a stupid piece of cloth with colors on it...it doesnt mean sh*t rite?
> 
> yet if i said that i know many ppl would be offended and wanna beat the sh*t outta me
> 
> so stfu u dont know how i think cuz ur not me
> [snapback]1099357[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to be you to know how you think - I can read your words and it tells me how you think. And you're pretty young, right, teens, at most very early 20's?
> 
> Crying at the burning of a flag vs. declaring illegal pow torture is VERY different. Yet your culture believes that paper being flushed down a toiler is grounds for murder.
> [snapback]1099363[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
> [snapback]1099374[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.


----------



## K fizzly

ElKingo said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElKingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't understand why a minority of Muslims want innocent people to die, because they don't have the same religion. Ironic that Islam means 'peace'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099355[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> this is why im moving to dubai...when im older...cuz theres only a few ppl here like u and the rest just hate us cuz of wut a few ppl do
> 
> at least when i go to the air port in dubai they wont security check me every f*cking time i go on an airplane even tho ive been checked countless times before...all cuz my name is mohammad?
> 
> and u call me racist? just cuz my name is mohammad i get this sh*t from airports
> [snapback]1099359[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if you think I'm calling you a racist, to be certain: I'm not. I wrote 'a minority of Muslims'. I just stated I can't understand some people taking other peoples lives -and their own- and for what? Because there are people who don't believe in Allah? Because people have different opinions than other>Come on people, we don't live in the Middle Ages anymore, let's stop generalizing and stop the BS.
> [snapback]1099383[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i quoted the wrong person


----------



## 94NDTA

Markosaur said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> some ppl become terrorists because of what the american and CO's soldies do to their homes and families.
> [snapback]1099366[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and what would that be? This aught to be good.
> [snapback]1099376[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um hello did you even read the whole post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099390[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes I did, I was just concerned about this part of your statement.

I read the first part wrong though, my bad.


----------



## K fizzly

are u describing the way americans fight?

with all the night bombings and tanks and airplanes...cuz i definately dont see ne hand to hand combat

and also...if america has the best army in the world....then i think muslims fighting rite now are very smart...

so why dont u just shut up and go fight to

but clearly u love america to much to defend it


----------



## matc

it's ok to burn a flag and it's ok to burn a book. To me, flags and books mean nothin. Why would you be angry if your holy book was burning in front of you ??? I mean your believes and your faith are in your head not in a book no ? . And stop criticizing the arabs...It's stupid to hate them just because of Bin Laden's actions. I still like americains even if Bush is a f*cking ass hole


----------



## Alexraptor

and ppl still like germans despite of adolf hitler as well


----------



## 94NDTA

if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
[snapback]1099374[/snapback]​[/quote]

And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
[snapback]1099391[/snapback]​[/quote]

I would fight the same way if I were in their situation.

You may call it dirty, but you can say the same thing about a soldiar dropping a bomb from 30,000 feet on unsuspecting victums.

Americans were considered dirty during the revolutionary war because they wouldn't stand in lines in fight. They were out gunned and out manned, you do what you have to do to win a fight.


----------



## delta

K fizzly said:


> good...were controlling overpopulation
> 
> u should thank us :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scrap500...trust me...if america even tried to do some bullshit like camps ...ur not gonna see the end of terrorist attacks...
> 
> thats just another justifiable reason to destroy some more buildings and kill some more ppl
> [snapback]1099380[/snapback]​


wow so killing inocent people is justified now and you say your not a supporter of terrorism. I see now why u have a hard time through airport security and id say if ya want to go live w the terrorists then go.


----------



## Scrap5000

[/quote]
if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
[snapback]1099374[/snapback]​[/quote]

And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
[snapback]1099391[/snapback]​[/quote]

are u describing the way americans fight?

with all the night bombings and tanks...cuz i definately dont see ne hand to hand combat
[snapback]1099394[/snapback]​[/quote]

Are you forgetting when America first entered Iraq? I saw plenty of open faced combat by Americans then. That was until your people hid in holes like roaches. Go to ogrish.com and look up all the sneak attacks they do - they film them all and play their propaganda music to it.


----------



## K fizzly

and by bombing countries with airplanes ur not killing innocent ppl?


----------



## Puff

Fizzly-you make the Koran out to be more important than the Bible, when in fact it is the exact same thing, just for a different religion. its just that islamics are so tuned out from the rest of the world, that the Koran is the only thing in their miserable lives worth living for. thats how 'simple' they are. in the end, all that it is is a book, with words in it. 
i just as soon flush the Koran down the can than i would a piece of soiled toilet paper. it doesnt matter, and if someone gets up in arms over a wet book, then you got a lot more to worry about than your religion.

K-fizzly- since you think the islamics are such good ppl. i want you to go and pick up the book 'Bravo Two-Zero' by Andy McNab, or 'Soldier Five' by Mike Coburn...both books were written by British SAS troops who were taken POWs in the first gulf war. the bastards in Gitmo have it easy. these SAS blokes were forced to eat the guards sh!t, had the corners of their eyes burned with red hot pokers, got their shoulders, arms, and legs broken...never got any medical attention, got shocked....wow man, your ppl are sooooo hospitable. they're actually savage...like a wild animal. they have no respect for life, yet they think they are 'enlightened'.

Fizzly- you are both a poser and a wannabe. you act like you're hardcore and something, on top of that acting like you're smart, when most of what you say is either from a tabloid, or was said in a Tupac song...

Islams should be just as mad at a koran being flushed than a christian would at the bible being flushed. 
on top of it all, you said that you never said that the Koran was actually flushed, when you went on for pages about how disgraceful it is.

to me disgraceful is ending some poor saps life by slitting his throat, and watching him struggle for his last breaths. every single one of those masked p*ssies id love to see die a slow and agonizing death. and ppl like you who seem to think that they are in the right, are in the exact same boat.

you know that if you moved to the Middle East, and they saw your hurting ass dressed up like you're black??? they'd not just laugh at you, but consider you just as much a Westerner as the white guy sitting at the next table. you dont realize that you have absorbed so much of the West's culture, yet you lip it off.

get your arguement straight before you gob off like an imbecile. everytime you do it your brain seems smaller...and smaller...and smaller. pick up the newspaper and try to decipher all the letters, maybe you will become more 'enlightened', but in a useful way. not a negative, annoying way.

i dont see you over in Iraq fighting for your religion, so why get all worked up?

if my parents had indeed been injured in London this morning like i feared, i would have joined the British military within the week. get some retribution, and put those scum in their place.


----------



## dan-uk

people say its only minority of muslims that are radicals...if thats the case there would not be terror attacks all over the globe,middle east,east asia,africa and now the west.Also look at what these people are doing in darfur they are killing black christians simply because....well thier christians.
europe itself is being overun by these people e.g 25% of french population are muslims and arabs.give 100 years and they will control europe and make it another islamic state.


----------



## K fizzly

if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
[snapback]1099374[/snapback]​[/quote]

And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
[snapback]1099391[/snapback]​[/quote]

are u describing the way americans fight?

with all the night bombings and tanks...cuz i definately dont see ne hand to hand combat
[snapback]1099394[/snapback]​[/quote]

Are you forgetting when America first entered Iraq? I saw plenty of open faced combat by Americans then. That was until your people hid in holes like roaches. Go to ogrish.com and look up all the sneak attacks they do - they film them all and play their propaganda music to it.
[snapback]1099403[/snapback]​[/quote]

wut when they were hiding behind the tanks and shooting into random places ? cuzi dont recall ne hand to hand combat...they were fighting with ppl protecting there homes...not an army...and they still couldnt do sh*t


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> people say its only minority of muslims that are radicals...if thats the case there would terror attacks all over the globe,middle east,east asia,africa and now the west.Also look at what these people are doing in darfur they are killing black christians simply because....well thier christians.
> europe itself is being overun by these people e.g 25% of french population are muslims and arabs.give 100 years and they will control europe and make it another islamic state.
> [snapback]1099406[/snapback]​


good

g's up hoes down


----------



## K fizzly

Puff said:


> Fizzly-you make the Koran out to be more important than the Bible, when in fact it is the exact same thing, just for a different religion. its just that islamics are so tuned out from the rest of the world, that the Koran is the only thing in their miserable lives worth living for. thats how 'simple' they are. in the end, all that it is is a book, with words in it.
> i just as soon flush the Koran down the can than i would a piece of soiled toilet paper. it doesnt matter, and if someone gets up in arms over a wet book, then you got a lot more to worry about than your religion.
> 
> K-fizzly- since you think the islamics are such good ppl. i want you to go and pick up the book 'Bravo Two-Zero' by Andy McNab, or 'Soldier Five' by Mike Coburn...both books were written by British SAS troops who were taken POWs in the first gulf war. the bastards in Gitmo have it easy. these SAS blokes were forced to eat the guards sh!t, had the corners of their eyes burned with red hot pokers, got their shoulders, arms, and legs broken...never got any medical attention, got shocked....wow man, your ppl are sooooo hospitable. they're actually savage...like a wild animal. they have no respect for life, yet they think they are 'enlightened'.
> 
> Fizzly- you are both a poser and a wannabe. you act like you're hardcore and something, on top of that acting like you're smart, when most of what you say is either from a tabloid, or was said in a Tupac song...
> 
> Islams should be just as mad at a koran being flushed than a christian would at the bible being flushed.
> on top of it all, you said that you never said that the Koran was actually flushed, when you went on for pages about how disgraceful it is.
> 
> to me disgraceful is ending some poor saps life by slitting his throat, and watching him struggle for his last breaths. every single one of those masked p*ssies id love to see die a slow and agonizing death. and ppl like you who seem to think that they are in the right, are in the exact same boat.
> 
> you know that if you moved to the Middle East, and they saw your hurting ass dressed up like you're black??? they'd not just laugh at you, but consider you just as much a Westerner as the white guy sitting at the next table. you dont realize that you have absorbed so much of the West's culture, yet you lip it off.
> 
> get your arguement straight before you gob off like an imbecile. everytime you do it your brain seems smaller...and smaller...and smaller. pick up the newspaper and try to decipher all the letters, maybe you will become more 'enlightened', but in a useful way. not a negative, annoying way.
> 
> i dont see you over in Iraq fighting for your religion, so why get all worked up?
> 
> if my parents had indeed been injured in London this morning like i feared, i would have joined the British military within the week. get some retribution, and put those scum in their place.
> [snapback]1099405[/snapback]​


in one of my posts i said...that a christian person would feel the same way if i were to flush a bible down the toilet...stfu and sit down

haha again with the tupac comments...are those ever gonna get old...so overused


----------



## ElKingo

Come on guys. It's stupid to go flaming on k fizzly because he's a Muslim. I can understand that he hates it being checked and frisked over and over again only because his name is Mohammed. Let's use our brains...

BTW How did this thread derail into a USA vs Islam discussion?


----------



## 94NDTA

ElKingo said:


> Come on guys. It's stupid to go flaming on k fizzly because he's a Muslim. I can understand that he hates it being checked end frisked over and over again only because his name is Mohammed. Let's use our brains...
> 
> BTW How did this thread derail into a USA vs Islam discussion?
> [snapback]1099412[/snapback]​


I hate Fizzle cuz he is a Muslim. He hates me cuz I'm from Fargo. We have a good thing going.


----------



## crazyklown89

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...because u disgrace my religion and i get the urge to hit u...doesnt make me a terrorist...ur just provoking the situation cuz u know wut gonna happen if u do
> [snapback]1099285[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling YOU a terrorist - what I'm saying is how do you think the American soldiers felt when they caught these guys - what urges must they have had to torture and kill them. But instead, they flush a book down the toilet. And yet, in your eyes, that would be grounds for punishing the American soldiers, shooting them, etc.
> 
> So rather than saying "hey, look at the restraint the american soldiers had, that's very commendable", instead you say "yeah, I'd wanna shoot them for doing that."
> 
> That shows me exactly how you think.
> [snapback]1099293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol so wut ur saying is that the soldiers had great restraing because instead of torturing the muslims they would rather do the next best thing and flush the Quran down a toiletand watch how angry the muslim ppl would get
> [snapback]1099302[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the F*CK are you gonna compare flushing your book down a toilet to chopping off their fingers, or burning their eyes out with red hot pokers, or feeding them slowing to a bunch of hungry piranhas, or letting them starve for weeks? WTF is wrong with you?
> [snapback]1099320[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep triviliazing the Quran as just a book. To you, it's just that. To devout Muslims it's pretty much their reason for living. It's like someone from outside the US triviliazing our flag as just a piece of cloth. You're telling me you wouldn't want to beat the sh*t out of someone for pissing, shitting, flushing down, our flag??
> [snapback]1099328[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was a POW, and they could pretty much do anything they felt like doing to me, and i'm talking really gruesome torture stuff like car battery to the nuts or rats gnawing my face off, and all they do is flush a piece of paper down a toilet, I would think they were pretty damn nice to me. I'd think hey, maybe we can be friends afterall...
> [snapback]1099339[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you fail to see how important the Quran is to their culture. They're willing to die for it. You know what, forget it.
> 
> They meaning the extremists and terrorists.
> [snapback]1099344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree.
> [snapback]1099348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree with what?? The Quran isn't important to Islamic terrorists??
> [snapback]1099352[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree that he fails to see the importance of the Quran. IMO the bible is just as important.
> [snapback]1099356[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree it is just as important. However, I think to terrorists and extremists such as those leading the attacks, the Quran takes on a whole new meaning. Don't get me wrong it's not justifiable to kill over them however in their eyes it is.


----------



## Scrap5000

K fizzly said:


> if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
> [snapback]1099374[/snapback]​


And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
[snapback]1099391[/snapback]​[/quote]

are u describing the way americans fight?

with all the night bombings and tanks...cuz i definately dont see ne hand to hand combat
[snapback]1099394[/snapback]​[/quote]

Are you forgetting when America first entered Iraq? I saw plenty of open faced combat by Americans then. That was until your people hid in holes like roaches. Go to ogrish.com and look up all the sneak attacks they do - they film them all and play their propaganda music to it.
[snapback]1099403[/snapback]​[/quote]

wut when they were hiding behind the tanks and shooting into random places ? cuzi dont recall ne hand to hand combat...they were fighting with ppl protecting there homes...not an army...and they still couldnt do sh*t
[snapback]1099407[/snapback]​[/quote]

OK, I am officially done with arguing with you, Fizz, until you grow some semblance of a brain. i could have a more intelligent debate with the toilet they flushed the koran down.


----------



## matc

This thread demonstrates that americans and arabs will never stop fighting...I agree with El Kingo use your stupid brain . 94 ntda you have the same mentality as a caveman. Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are afraid


----------



## 94NDTA

matc07098702 said:


> This thread demonstrates that americans and arabs will never stop fighting...I agree with El Kingo use your stupid brain . 94 ntda you have the same mentality as a caveman. Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are afraid
> [snapback]1099425[/snapback]​


What did I say?
If it was the "Me hating Fizzle cuz he is muslim". It's a long running joke with him and I. I don't hate him, and he doesn't hate me.


----------



## crazyklown89

94NDTA said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread demonstrates that americans and arabs will never stop fighting...I agree with El Kingo use your stupid brain . 94 ntda you have the same mentality as a caveman. Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are afraid
> [snapback]1099425[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say?
> [snapback]1099429[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, all his points/opinions are pretty valid from what I've seen. That thing before was a joke.


----------



## dan-uk

matc07098702 said:


> This thread demonstrates that americans and arabs will never stop fighting...I agree with El Kingo use your stupid brain . 94 ntda you have the same mentality as a caveman. *Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are afraid*[snapback]1099425[/snapback]​


dont say that in front of a muslim,he might have urge to behead you with a butter knife


----------



## Scrap5000

94NDTA said:


> if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
> [snapback]1099374[/snapback]​


And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
[snapback]1099391[/snapback]​[/quote]

I would fight the same way if I were in their situation.

You may call it dirty, but you can say the same thing about a soldiar dropping a bomb from 30,000 feet on unsuspecting victums.

Americans were considered dirty during the revolutionary war because they wouldn't stand in lines in fight. They were out gunned and out manned, you do what you have to do to win a fight.
[snapback]1099401[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yeah, but Americans were fighting to form a country, they were upset about no representation and taxes and housing soldiers and unfair trials and freedom of the press and stuff like that. We are trying to help them set up a government - allowing them to vote for who they want to be their leader and helping them to be free. And for that they want to kill us because they don't want us there and b/c we're not muslim. Murdering bastards. So what if we get oil in return for helping them? Damn, we should get something rather than just a "thanks".

And F you, Fizzy, I'm calling the feds on your *ss, damn terrorist supporter. You probably are harboring one in your basement.


----------



## Puff

the reason we hate on K-fizzly's immature ass is because of how stupid he is in what he writes.

you say there was no hand to hand combat...you are stupid man.

have you not seen marines kicking down doors, and dragging scum out by their hair. thats know as CQC (Close Quarters Combat). its a huge part of this war, yet you are so simple that you choose to ignore it.

Fizzly- i dont even believe half the crap you say. you get stabbed, your family is full of black magic...you are the typical internet message board attention whore.

if you said any of this stuff to my face, you would be in rehab all over again. you're what...like 17 years old? yet you think that you have a better grip on reality than a lot of the older members here. man, get a freakin life. stop talking about your bullsh!t, cause nobody cares. if you went and joined the insurgency, we would applaud you. but you would never do that, yet you stand up for what they are.

seriously try and learn something from the other side of the fence, instead of the islam side. all that you can say is "well its not fair that they drop bombs on them..." why isnt it fair? the iraqis had an airforce at the start of the war...but they lost. so the US and Britain have air superiority. why not use it to their advantage?

the reason we hate on these guys, is because we all feel threatened by them. whether we feel threatened locally or internationally depends on the person. but these dumb islamics havent helped out their religion's cause, they've made millions upon millions of ppl hate every muslim there is. if they were smart, they would be showing what islam is supposed to be about, which is being peaceful and loving stuff...not hiding behind a mask, killing thousands of their own ppl...all the time doing these actions "in the name of Allah"...what a joke. they're all hypocrites. they want the Westerners out, yet they keep fighting them...which only makes them stay longer.

it's unfortunate that so many innocents are killed over there, but they ARE in a war zone. and on top of that, most innocents killed in iraq are killed by iraqis, not americans.

id love for there to be a marine or army guy that just got back from over there, that could put you in place. i think you watch too much Al-Jazeera.

and Fizzly, from all the crap you've said, you're the one that should STFU, or just try and learn how to read or something...do something productive for once, not get stabbed, rap about something dumb, or talk about how you couldnt bone a girl because she was indian..lol


----------



## delta

K fizzly said:


> good...were controlling overpopulation
> 
> u should thank us :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scrap500...trust me...if america even tried to do some bullshit like camps ...ur not gonna see the end of terrorist attacks...
> 
> thats just another justifiable reason to destroy some more buildings and kill some more ppl
> [snapback]1099380[/snapback]​





dan-uk said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread demonstrates that americans and arabs will never stop fighting...I agree with El Kingo use your stupid brain . 94 ntda you have the same mentality as a caveman. *Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are afraid*[snapback]1099425[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> dont say that in front of a muslim,he might have urge to behead you with a butter knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099434[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yup and its already justified according to k-fiz


----------



## 94NDTA

Scrap5000 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> if u feel so passionately about it...why dont u suit up and go to iraq...go try and kill the terrorists
> [snapback]1099374[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And get my *ss blown off by a hidden i.e.d. by these cowards too scared to face and fight? Hell no. Just daisy cutter the whole friggin joint I say, give em a taste of their own sh*t.
> [snapback]1099391[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I would fight the same way if I were in their situation.

You may call it dirty, but you can say the same thing about a soldiar dropping a bomb from 30,000 feet on unsuspecting victums.

Americans were considered dirty during the revolutionary war because they wouldn't stand in lines in fight. They were out gunned and out manned, you do what you have to do to win a fight.
[snapback]1099401[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yeah, but Americans were fighting to form a country, they were upset about no representation and taxes and housing soldiers and unfair trials and freedom of the press and stuff like that. We are trying to help them set up a government - allowing them to vote for who they want to be their leader and helping them to be free. And for that they want to kill us because they don't want us there and b/c we're not muslim. Murdering bastards. So what if we get oil in return for helping them? Damn, we should get something rather than just a "thanks".

And F you, Fizzy, I'm calling the feds on your *ss, damn terrorist supporter. You probably are harboring one in your basement.
[snapback]1099437[/snapback]​[/quote]
I'm not saying their views were right, I'm saying their fighting tactics are just.


----------



## scrubbs

my good friend and ex girlfriend from a 2 year relationship just returned home from london 2 days ago. She came home early and surprised everyone, she was planning on staying unitl august. She said that she rode the tube through king's cross every morning rushour to work. That is a scary thought, she is somewhat distraught right now.


----------



## Scrap5000

Puff said:


> you say there was no hand to hand combat...you are stupid man.
> 
> [snapback]1099438[/snapback]​


Calling Fizz a "Man" is too high of a compliment


----------



## Guest

K fizzly said:


> at least when i go to the air port in dubai they wont security check me every f*cking time i go on an airplane even tho ive been checked countless times before...all cuz my name is mohammad?
> 
> and u call me racist? just cuz my name is mohammad i get this sh*t from airports
> [snapback]1099359[/snapback]​


Some time after 9/11, Jay Leno said, "If you're going to catch a plane and your name is Mohammad, and your last name is not Ali, -then you're going to need *alot *of extra time..."


----------



## matc

We should make an anti religion law. Everyone who believes in a supreme creature should be jailed haha there would be like 5.9 out of 6 billiards people in jail. Then we would live in a peaceful world. But seriously americans should stop blaming the arabs. As i said bush is a f*cking ass hole. Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden . No your retarded president decided to invade the irak because saddam was a threat pff my ass . Now thousands of us soldiers and thousands of civilians are dead because of his stupid politics


----------



## Puff

he's almost a man, a few more years...a couple of girls. then he's set.

hey Kfizz- do you insist on your women wearing all black robe things? (burkas or whatever the hell they call them). dont you muslims have to keep your women covered up???oh wait, you dont believe ALL of Islams teaching, just the ones that get you attention. sorry i forgot. you're sorta like a 'Fair weather Muslim'. only when it suits you to you stand up for your stuff, other than that, the other finer points of the religion can be ingnored...you DO have a rap career ahead of you.


----------



## 94NDTA

matc07098702 said:


> We should make an anti religion law. Everyone who believes in a supreme creature should be jailed haha there would be like 5.9 out of 6 billiards people in jail. Then we would live in a peaceful world. But seriously americans should stop blaming the arabs. As i said bush is a f*cking ass hole. Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden . No your retarded president decided to invade the irak because saddam was a threat pff my ass . Now thousands of us soldiers and thousands of civilians are dead because of his stupid politics
> [snapback]1099461[/snapback]​


You still havn't told me what I said.


----------



## crazyklown89

Puff said:


> *the reason we hate on K-fizzly's immature ass is because of how stupid he is in what he writes.
> *
> 
> *Fizzly- i dont even believe half the crap you say. you get stabbed, your family is full of black magic...you are the typical internet message board attention whore.
> *
> *
> if you said any of this stuff to my face, you would be in rehab all over again.*
> [snapback]1099438[/snapback]​


Man, you sound like a typical internet douche bag. Flaming people, then threatening them.

Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## Puff

its funny you pop in now. yeah i flamed him. cause he deserved it. he seriously said sh!t that is dumb, and he should think about ppls reactions before posting some stuff.

i mean, im fine with Fizzly most of the time. but there's certain threads that he gets a bit crazy on. other than that its cool. he can take critisism and dish it out.

at the end of the day its just a message board, and we dont know who is who. at the moment im flaming fizzly, but it doesnt mean im gonna do it forever. just this thread. even fizzly can vouch that ive stood up for his position before, when other ppl were ripping him to shreds. everybody rips everybody on here. and ppl that get overly protective about it need to chill out.

tomorrow all will be different. Fizz will come out with something funny, and ppl will laugh.

Fizz likes to ride the Pfury roller coaster.lol. actually he basically runs the Pfury roller coaster. haha.


----------



## crazyklown89

Puff said:


> its funny you pop in now. yeah i flamed him. cause he deserved it. he seriously said sh!t that is dumb, and he should think about ppls reactions before posting some stuff.
> 
> i mean, im fine with Fizzly most of the time. but there's certain threads that he gets a bit crazy on. other than that its cool. he can take critisism and dish it out.
> 
> at the end of the day its just a message board, and we dont know who is who. at the moment im flaming fizzly, but it doesnt mean im gonna do it forever. just this thread. even fizzly can vouch that ive stood up for his position before, when other ppl were ripping him to shreds. everybody rips everybody on here. and ppl that get overly protective about it need to chill out.
> 
> tomorrow all will be different. Fizz will come out with something funny, and ppl will laugh.
> 
> Fizz likes to ride the Pfury roller coaster.lol. actually he basically runs the Pfury roller coaster. haha.
> [snapback]1099476[/snapback]​


No I don't care about that. I'm just saying don't call someone an internet attention whore or whatever and then be like "I'll put you in rehab if you ever see me, bitch!!!11". That just irks me.

Don't get me wrong, Kaleem says stupid things and has. HOWEVER, you can't flame someone for defending his personal beliefs. He was defending his people and their religion not terrorists, even if they share the same culture. And I am not saying he is right either. You're both pretty wrong.


----------



## MR HARLEY

> Religions shouldn't exist they are only use by people who are
> afraid


This out to be good ...So tell us Sir what are christians afraid of ? 


> Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden .


Catching Bin Laden would not have an adverse effect on the insurgents , it is past him right now. He is too busy running and dodgeing our troops .


----------



## Puff

...and i was defending my ppl, my beliefs, and standing up for the innocent westerners who were slaughtered for trying to help bring the country into the next century. i also didnt say that if i saw him he'd go to rehab. i said that if he said some of the stuff (bad mouthing the soldiers, and talking up the actions of terrorists, and exagerating the imporance of the Koran compared to other religious books) to my face, then he'd be in rehab. im not directing this at KFizz, but a lot of ppl on the internet say stuff that they would never say to someone in real life.

i mean, if i was face to face with an insurgent, id call him a c*nt, but i wouldnt say "hey man, i just took a crap on the Koran...whatcha gonna do about it, eh?" cause he would double tap me right there. its the same as how Kfizz wouldnt stand in front of a marine who just saw some of his buddies killed and say "what the f*ck are you doing here...you slaughter innocents, you are a criminal." because that marine would put Fizz on his ass. if some muslim teenager approached me and told me all that, i wouldnt think twice about knocking them on their ass. thats what i was getting accross.


----------



## crazyklown89

Puff said:


> ...and i was defending my ppl, my beliefs, and standing up for the innocent westerners who were slaughtered for trying to help bring the country into the next century. i also didnt say that if i saw him he'd go to rehab. i said that if he said some of the stuff (bad mouthing the soldiers, and talking up the actions of terrorists, and exagerating the imporance of the Koran compared to other religious books) to my face, then he'd be in rehab. im not directing this at KFizz, but a lot of ppl on the internet say stuff that they would never say to someone in real life.
> 
> i mean, if i was face to face with an insurgent, id call him a c*nt, but i wouldnt say "hey man, i just took a crap on the Koran...whatcha gonna do about it, eh?" cause he would double tap me right there. its the same as how Kfizz wouldnt stand in front of a marine who just saw some of his buddies killed and say "what the f*ck are you doing here...you slaughter innocents, you are a criminal." because that marine would put Fizz on his ass. if some muslim teenager approached me and told me all that, i wouldnt think twice about knocking them on their ass. thats what i was getting accross.
> [snapback]1099486[/snapback]​


I'm not defending his opinion just him. My apologies if you took it like I was trying to attack you or anything. However, sh*t like what Scrap is spewing isn't right. I'm sorry but it's not. That's my opinion and if anyone wants to flame me, a sincere f*ck you.

Also, when YOU generalize the entire Muslim people with stuff like this:


> K-fizzly- since you think the islamics are such good ppl. i want you to go and pick up the book 'Bravo Two-Zero' by Andy McNab, or 'Soldier Five' by Mike Coburn...both books were written by British SAS troops who were taken POWs in the first gulf war. the bastards in Gitmo have it easy. these SAS blokes were forced to eat the guards sh!t, had the corners of their eyes burned with red hot pokers, got their shoulders, arms, and legs broken...never got any medical attention, got shocked....wow man, your ppl are sooooo hospitable. they're actually savage...like a wild animal. they have no respect for life, yet they think they are 'enlightened'.


Of course he's going to think Muslims are good people. However, that doesn't mean he thinks terrorists are good people. You make it sound as if the entire Muslim population took those two SAS members and reveled in their pain. Then "wow man, your ppl are sooooo hospitable. they're actually savage...like a wild animal." C'mon man, what the f*ck is that?? His "ppl" are savage? No, the terrorists are savage, not the entire Muslim community. Just those who are extremists and are heroes to no one but themselves.


----------



## dan-uk

All we need to do now is send the s.a.s boys to hunt these cowards down and turn them into little bitches.


----------



## diddye

matc07098702 said:


> We should make an anti religion law. Everyone who believes in a supreme creature should be jailed haha there would be like 5.9 out of 6 billiards people in jail. Then we would live in a peaceful world. But seriously americans should stop blaming the arabs. As i said bush is a f*cking ass hole. Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden . No your retarded president decided to invade the irak because saddam was a threat pff my ass . Now thousands of us soldiers and thousands of civilians are dead because of his stupid politics
> [snapback]1099461[/snapback]​


why dont you pick up a book and read it. Maybe you'd learn how stupid your post sounds. Ask bin laden if he attacked NY b/c of iraq.


----------



## EZmoney

dan-uk said:


> All we need to do know is send the s.a.s boys to hunt these cowards down and turn them into little bitches
> [snapback]1099497[/snapback]​


I think Team America would be more effective LOL


----------



## User

This thread is headed no where.

My condolences to people of UK.


----------



## Puff

ok sorry, i should have added fundamentalists after islamics.

the thing is, is that during that gulf war, the ppl of iraw DID revel in the POWs pain. they brought ppl in from all over the country to show off the beaten up whities. one guy came in cocked his pistol, and held is up to one of the guys heads. all the stuff they did, is much worse than what the allies are doing. at least with the allies, if they attack and injure an insurgent, they provide medical assistance, like any side in a war should. while the insurgents slaughter anything that doesnt preach the koran. with the SAS guys, one of them was shot in the foot when he was captured. 2 months later, when they were finally released after the war, his captors (the iraqi army) still hadnt given him ANY medical help. his foot had a hole in it, that was infected to hell and full of maggots. that isnt right. in a war, you are supposed to help even your enemies if they are wounded. in every war that has been how it plays out....except both of the gulf wars, and i believe that is because of the ppl they are fighting. who have no respect for human lives.

i do agree that wiping out the entire country of iraq is totally uncalled for. one day i actually want to go there and check out babylon and stuff. i actually have a close chick friend who is half iraqi, we never knew it because she was scared to tell ppl. she was damned good lookin too.lol. she told me one day about it. then went on to say that she never met her dad, because he was sent back to iraq and never heard from again. he was a teacher at Baghdad Uni, and was killed by Hussein...

i just dont like ppl comparing a book being flushed, to the physical and mental torture of human beings. its not comparable at all.


----------



## Burf

I feel this argument is very inappropriate in light of todays events. This thread is about keeping people up to date, thinking about the lives lost and sympathising with the people in london today. It had nothing to do with peoples personal religious and moral beliefs.


----------



## dan-uk

If thousands of hitlers bombs dropping on england could not dent british resolve this puny terrorist attack certainly wont.

im proud to be british and these low life terrorists wont change that.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Here's something to think of...

When those planes hit the towers on 9/11...who were the idiots celebrating in the streets of iraq and wherever? Was it JUST terrorists? HELL NO, it was the whole Godforsaken middle east. They loved the fact that the americans got killed. Little frickin kids, women, men, all celebrating our deaths. So if we generalize the muslims as being savages...to f*ckin bad, THEY ARE.

As Carlos Mencia puts it best, "Its their turn." Blacks and hispanics have been generalized and stereotyped forever...Well guess what, after 9/11...Its the muslims turn to be stereotyped...So get the f*ck over it.


----------



## crazyklown89

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's something to think of...
> 
> When those planes hit the towers on 9/11...who were the idiots celebrating in the streets of iraq and wherever? Was it JUST terrorists? HELL NO, it was the whole Godforsaken middle east. They loved the fact that the americans got killed. Little frickin kids, women, men, all celebrating our deaths. So if we generalize the muslims as being savages...to f*ckin bad, THEY ARE.
> 
> As Carlos Mencia puts it best, "Its their turn." Blacks and hispanics have been generalized and stereotyped forever...Well guess what, after 9/11...Its the muslims turn to be stereotyped...So get the f*ck over it.
> [snapback]1099540[/snapback]​


Never mind. This thread has taken a turn for the worse. Like Burf said, this thread's gone out of control.


----------



## Scrap5000

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's something to think of...
> 
> When those planes hit the towers on 9/11...who were the idiots celebrating in the streets of iraq and wherever? Was it JUST terrorists? HELL NO, it was the whole Godforsaken middle east. They loved the fact that the americans got killed. Little frickin kids, women, men, all celebrating our deaths. So if we generalize the muslims as being savages...to f*ckin bad, THEY ARE.
> 
> As Carlos Mencia puts it best, "Its their turn." Blacks and hispanics have been generalized and stereotyped forever...Well guess what, after 9/11...Its the muslims turn to be stereotyped...So get the f*ck over it.
> [snapback]1099540[/snapback]​


Bravo, really good points. F them


----------



## Scrap5000

Burf said:


> I feel this argument is very inappropriate in light of todays events. This thread is about keeping people up to date, thinking about the lives lost and sympathising with the people in london today. It had nothing to do with peoples personal religious and moral beliefs.
> [snapback]1099529[/snapback]​


So it's evolved...evolve with it or get left behind. CNN and MSNBC and a thousand other news sites can keep people informed...


----------



## matc

you ARE stupid diddye. Your president his a bum. I guess you voted for him ? Come to canada or go in Europe and you'll see that everyone think that bush is a bum and it's true



> This out to be good ...So tell us Sir what are christians afraid of ?
> 
> 
> 
> then tell why people need to believe in god ? Because they feel lost and they need someone to illuminate their path. Here's an exemple : i put a gun on someone's head and he starts to pray because he don't wanna die. he don't know what's gonna happen once he's dead so that's why he pray for god. People don't feel comfortable. Come on you don't have to be a genius to see that men created all this sh*t (god) because they are scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Catching Bin Laden would not have an adverse effect on the insurgents , it is past him right now. He is too busy running and dodgeing our troops .
> 
> 
> 
> A bit true but at least it would hurt his organization and maybe destroy it. He's f*cking rich so if they catch him, they can seize his money that he uses to buy bombs and things like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## User

I'm really damned-disappointed on where this thread has went.


----------



## ITsPennywise

User said:


> I'm really damned-disappointed on where this thread has went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099564[/snapback]​


Dude, where do you think a thread with the title "Explosions in London" that is directly related to piece of sh*t terrorists is going to go? Neverland? Get real man...People are opionated and are going to express their opinions on the topic at hand...and terrorists are a part of this topic.


----------



## Scrap5000

((( J2 ))) said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really damned-disappointed on where this thread has went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099564[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, where do you think a thread with the title "Explosions in London" that is directly related to piece of sh*t terrorists is going to go? Neverland? Get real man...People are opionated and are going to express their opinions on the topic at hand...and terrorists are a part of this topic.
> [snapback]1099571[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Word, get a grip. And more needs to be done to keep muslims from continuing to do things like this


----------



## Guest

I think the french are upset about not getting the Olympics...

--Dan


----------



## User

I knew where the thread was going. Even before I signed on today, I knew there would be a thread about London, and people bitching politics within it. I've been bitching about Muslims extremists for years while being labelled racist to hater. Why does this sh*t surprize anyone?

I've not been in a good flame war in months, but I see one that might take place soon.


----------



## MR HARLEY

> then tell why people need to believe in god ? Because they feel lost and they need someone to illuminate their path. Here's an exemple : i put a gun on someone's head and he starts to pray because he don't wanna die. he don't know what's gonna happen once he's dead so that's why he pray for god. People don't feel comfortable. Come on you don't have to be a genius to see that men created all this sh*t (god) because they are scared


This is not a religious thread so ill leave it alone







, We could pm though and talk if ya want about it ..










> A bit true but at least it would hurt his organization and maybe destroy it. He's f*cking rich so if they catch him, they can seize his money that he uses to buy bombs and things like that.


It wouldnt destroy it at all , they are being led by another right now Al-Zarrqwari or something like that . plus alot of these cells are not even al-queda 
And what does seizing money have to do with anything ? Like we dont have enough as it is .


----------



## Poseidon X

Well for those people who are completely losing faith in the war effort(which is admittely getting a bit tiring) This should be a reminder of what we are fighting for. You should remember that the ultimate goal of terrorism is to to split a nation down the center creating a bunch of indecisive wussies that would rather run from conflict then face it in the hope that it will go away. In reality, they will lose their freedoms to fear.


----------



## Xenon

If you want to take part in a civil and respectful thread, click below:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=90337

Otherwise, enjoy the nonsense here.


----------



## BigChuckP

Scrap5000 said:


> What I don't get is why we don't put them all in camps like they did to the japanese during wwii (no offense to any japanese people) - interview them, find out exactly what they are doing in this country, and if they are just trying to make a living then fine, let them live their lives in peace. But if they have terrorist ties then OFF WITH THEIR HEADS.
> 
> They walk amongst us, they are right here in front of our eyes, yet we do nothing to stop them, because we have to be "pc". I say F the PC crowd...they are going to get more innocent people killed.
> [snapback]1099241[/snapback]​


First of all do you think the terrorists are really going to confess as to why they are in our country. "Yeah Mr. Interviewe I built this bomb in my apartment and was planning on blowing it up on this train, please cut my head off, now" Get a grip.



K fizzly said:


> good...were controlling overpopulation
> 
> u should thank us :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scrap500...trust me...if america even tried to do some bullshit like camps ...ur not gonna see the end of terrorist attacks...
> 
> thats just another justifiable reason to destroy some more buildings and kill some more ppl
> [snapback]1099380[/snapback]​


We're not going to see the end of terrorist attacks anyways. And please start spelling right right instead of rite, it be buggin me..











diddye said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should make an anti religion law. Everyone who believes in a supreme creature should be jailed haha there would be like 5.9 out of 6 billiards people in jail. Then we would live in a peaceful world. But seriously americans should stop blaming the arabs. As i said bush is a f*cking ass hole. Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden . No your *retarded president * decided to invade the *irak* because saddam was a threat pff my ass . Now thousands of us soldiers and thousands of civilians are dead because of his stupid politics
> [snapback]1099461[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you pick up a book and read it. Maybe you'd learn how stupid your post sounds. Ask bin laden if he attacked NY b/c of iraq.
> [snapback]1099506[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Whos the retard who can't spell Iraq, a country that is one the news more than the MJ trial











((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's something to think of...
> 
> When those planes hit the towers on 9/11...who were the idiots celebrating in the streets of iraq and wherever? Was it JUST terrorists? HELL NO, it was the whole Godforsaken middle east. They loved the fact that the americans got killed. Little frickin kids, women, men, all celebrating our deaths. So if we generalize the muslims as being savages...to f*ckin bad, THEY ARE.
> 
> As Carlos Mencia puts it best, "Its their turn." Blacks and hispanics have been generalized and stereotyped forever...Well guess what, after 9/11...Its the muslims turn to be stereotyped...So get the f*ck over it.
> [snapback]1099540[/snapback]​


Carlos has to be the best comedian in the world!



Scrap5000 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really damned-disappointed on where this thread has went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099564[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, where do you think a thread with the title "Explosions in London" that is directly related to piece of sh*t terrorists is going to go? Neverland? Get real man...People are opionated and are going to express their opinions on the topic at hand...and terrorists are a part of this topic.
> [snapback]1099571[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word, get a grip. And more needs to be done to keep muslims from continuing to do things like this
> [snapback]1099576[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You should say extremist-muslims, I lived with 15 muslims for 4 months and none of them were terrorists, just keep that in mind and dont stereotype a whole group of people.


----------



## Poseidon X

matc07098702 said:


> We should make an anti religion law. Everyone who believes in a supreme creature should be jailed haha there would be like 5.9 out of 6 billiards people in jail. Then we would live in a peaceful world. But seriously americans should stop blaming the arabs. As i said bush is a f*cking ass hole. Maybe all those deaths that occured in london and madrid could have been avoided if bush would have put all his efforts to capture bin laden . No your retarded president decided to invade the irak because saddam was a threat pff my ass . Now thousands of us soldiers and thousands of civilians are dead because of his stupid politics
> [snapback]1099461[/snapback]​


I think the second part of your post is just way off.. see my post above. However your hinting at the point that religion is the cause of war couldnt be further from the truth. Although im sure the people of the world could find something else to fight about, I believe the closer you get to religion, the close you get to evil. The line is easy to cross. In a world where everyone believes that their way is the right way..and there is no other option but to follow their beliefs, we will never have peace. Religion is the evil that confronts us now, which is why I for one celebrate such extremist as Marilyn Manson..







maybe we need to be shocked into conservatism by extremist. Can you feel the threads of this nation being unraveled? The world is starting to loose its grip on peace. I can forsee a massive power realignment sometime in the future.


----------



## BigChuckP

Random thought: Every civilization that was on the top in the past is no longer on top, so the question is when will the US be toppled?


----------



## Xenon

BigChuckP said:


> Random thought: Every civilization that was on the top in the past is no longer on top, so the question is when will the US be toppled?
> [snapback]1099643[/snapback]​


never


----------



## MoeMZA

Interesting artilc on UK Blasts, certain people were warned?

How come Israelis always get these warnings before sh*t happens? Same thing happened on 9/11!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707...in_explosions_1


----------



## dan-uk

BigChuckP said:


> Random thought: Every civilization that was on the top in the past is no longer on top, so the question is when will the US be toppled?
> [snapback]1099643[/snapback]​


We may not be top dog anymore,sinse our empire days but we are still 4th richest country on the planet which is good enough for me.


----------



## Puff

ive always read that a Superpower last roughly 50 years at the top, then eithe drops right off, or slowly recedes...

the states really took everything over with the UK after WW2, that was 60 years ago. so whether you like it or not, the US will slowly start declining in the next 10ish years. and unfortunately for us Westerners, the Chinese are said to be the next Super Power 'in line'.


----------



## User

MoeMZA said:


> Interesting artilc on UK Blasts, certain people were warned?
> 
> How come Israelis always get these warnings before sh*t happens? Same thing happened on 9/11!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707...in_explosions_1
> [snapback]1099662[/snapback]​


Sorry, the page you requested was not found.


----------



## User

Puff said:


> ive always read that a Superpower last roughly 50 years at the top, then eithe drops right off, or slowly recedes...
> 
> the states really took everything over with the UK after WW2, that was 60 years ago. so whether you like it or not, the US will slowly start declining in the next 10ish years. and unfortunately for us Westerners, the Chinese are said to be the next Super Power 'in line'.
> [snapback]1099666[/snapback]​


I don't believe in psychics and there views on the Chinese. Superpower are not, what are they going to do? Spread communism? What purpose do they think they might have?


----------



## ITsPennywise

Poseidon X said:


> I believe the closer you get to religion, the close you get to evil. The line is easy to cross. In a world where everyone believes that their way is the right way..and there is no other option but to follow their beliefs, we will never have peace. Religion is the evil that confronts us now
> [snapback]1099626[/snapback]​


Not to get way off topic here...But I completely agree that religion in itself is evil. Think about it for a second. Religion is a way of life. A way to be controlled and to be conformed to the laws of said religion. To, in a way, "brain-wash" people to live their lives accordingly. Once you start training and brain-washing kids and even adults into a certain religion...there's no turning back...Alot beleive that their religion is right, and everything else is SIN...And that's where the problems start. Once you don't agree with their religion...you are the "EVIL" one.

I really cant stand people that take religion so seriously...It's one thing to beleive in something...Its another to start hating and killing people because you disagree with their religions.

Most importantly...Most religous people only beleive their religion because its what they were raised beleiving. From the moment they are born...the parents are brainwashing them to beleive their faith. There's never really a chance to pick or choose...and you are automatically christian...catholic...whatever...I beleive no kids should be baptized...and should not ever have to be raised in a church...Until they are old enough to understand faiths...and make and educated choice on what religion, if any, they want partake in.

This is what makes religion such a joke to begin with...It all depends on how you were raised...Nothing more...There are very few people that just choose a religion...So all this fighting and what not...for what? Do you even know why you're fighting? Who' to say who is right? There is no right or wrong religion, Its all in what you beleive...which is why its all CRAP.


----------



## K fizzly

im an islamic terrorist

call the government on me


----------



## MR HARLEY

K fizzly said:


> im an islamic terrorist
> 
> call the government on me
> [snapback]1099682[/snapback]​


----------



## MoeMZA

User said:


> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting artilc on UK Blasts, certain people were warned?
> 
> How come Israelis always get these warnings before sh*t happens? Same thing happened on 9/11!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707...in_explosions_1
> [snapback]1099662[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the page you requested was not found.
> [snapback]1099667[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707/ap_on_...in_explosions_1


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> im an islamic terrorist
> 
> call the government on me
> [snapback]1099682[/snapback]​


 do the planet a favour....go shoot yourself.


----------



## User

MoeMZA said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoeMZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting artilc on UK Blasts, certain people were warned?
> 
> How come Israelis always get these warnings before sh*t happens? Same thing happened on 9/11!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707...in_explosions_1
> [snapback]1099662[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the page you requested was not found.
> [snapback]1099667[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050707/ap_on_...in_explosions_1
> [snapback]1099690[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What are you driving at ?

_I believe I know_


----------



## Puff

User-hey man, i dont want them to be a superpower either,lol.

i mean, they already outnumbered us in high school about 6:10. the thought of even more spread of them makes me shudder. vancouver will have to be renamed to Hong Kong Part B. there's parts of town (not in chinatown) with all their signs in ONLY chinese. i think that is f*cked up, and i dont like it. i also dont like their gangs. they try to grow weed, dont know how, then take out their aggression on us whities who grow the good sh!t.lol.

Russia and Germany were the last 2 superpowers to topple, and when they toppled, they really bottomed out.


----------



## Guest

((( J2 ))) said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the closer you get to religion, the close you get to evil. The line is easy to cross. In a world where everyone believes that their way is the right way..and there is no other option but to follow their beliefs, we will never have peace. Religion is the evil that confronts us now
> [snapback]1099626[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Not to get way off topic here...But I completely agree that religion in itself is evil. Think about it for a second. Religion is a way of life. A way to be controlled and to be conformed to the laws of said religion. To, in a way, "brain-wash" people to live their lives accordingly. Once you start training and brain-washing kids and even adults into a certain religion...there's no turning back...Alot beleive that their religion is right, and everything else is SIN...And that's where the problems start. Once you don't agree with their religion...you are the "EVIL" one.
> 
> I really cant stand people that take religion so seriously...It's one thing to beleive in something...Its another to start hating and killing people because you disagree with their religions.
> 
> Most importantly...Most religous people only beleive their religion because its what they were raised beleiving. From the moment they are born...the parents are brainwashing them to beleive their faith. There's never really a chance to pick or choose...and you are automatically christian...catholic...whatever...I beleive no kids should be baptized...and should not ever have to be raised in a church...Until they are old enough to understand faiths...and make and educated choice on what religion, if any, they want partake in.
> 
> This is what makes religion such a joke to begin with...It all depends on how you were raised...Nothing more...There are very few people that just choose a religion...So all this fighting and what not...for what? Do you even know why you're fighting? Who' to say who is right? There is no right or wrong religion, Its all in what you beleive...which is why its all CRAP.
> [snapback]1099679[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me









Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.

--Dan


----------



## User

Puff said:


> User-hey man, i dont want them to be a superpower either,lol.
> 
> i mean, they already outnumbered us in high school about 6:10. the thought of even more spread of them makes me shudder. vancouver will have to be renamed to Hong Kong Part B. there's parts of town (not in chinatown) with all their signs in ONLY chinese. i think that is f*cked up, and i dont like it. i also dont like their gangs. they try to grow weed, dont know how, then take out their aggression on us whities who grow the good sh!t.lol.
> 
> Russia and Germany were the last 2 superpowers to topple, and when they toppled, they really bottomed out.
> [snapback]1099713[/snapback]​


Russia and Germany were toppled for good reasons.

China needs a wake up call. China's urban population outnumber the military poulation 3 to 1 right? If the Chinese want to stop their bloody oppression and censorship, rise the f*ck up.


----------



## ITsPennywise

DannyBoy17 said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the closer you get to religion, the close you get to evil. The line is easy to cross. In a world where everyone believes that their way is the right way..and there is no other option but to follow their beliefs, we will never have peace. Religion is the evil that confronts us now
> [snapback]1099626[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Not to get way off topic here...But I completely agree that religion in itself is evil. Think about it for a second. Religion is a way of life. A way to be controlled and to be conformed to the laws of said religion. To, in a way, "brain-wash" people to live their lives accordingly. Once you start training and brain-washing kids and even adults into a certain religion...there's no turning back...Alot beleive that their religion is right, and everything else is SIN...And that's where the problems start. Once you don't agree with their religion...you are the "EVIL" one.
> 
> I really cant stand people that take religion so seriously...It's one thing to beleive in something...Its another to start hating and killing people because you disagree with their religions.
> 
> Most importantly...Most religous people only beleive their religion because its what they were raised beleiving. From the moment they are born...the parents are brainwashing them to beleive their faith. There's never really a chance to pick or choose...and you are automatically christian...catholic...whatever...I beleive no kids should be baptized...and should not ever have to be raised in a church...Until they are old enough to understand faiths...and make and educated choice on what religion, if any, they want partake in.
> 
> This is what makes religion such a joke to begin with...It all depends on how you were raised...Nothing more...There are very few people that just choose a religion...So all this fighting and what not...for what? Do you even know why you're fighting? Who' to say who is right? There is no right or wrong religion, Its all in what you beleive...which is why its all CRAP.
> [snapback]1099679[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

To call something bullsh*t without even bothering to read it...is bullshit in its purest form.


----------



## User

DannyBoy17 said:


> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​


Religion being evil is an opinion I agree.

But nobody can deny our enemies religion is based on Islam. One could also argue if Islam didn't exist today we would not be fighiting terrorists using an Islamic based Religion as proxy for blowing up Britons, Americans, Israelis, Spanish, Russians, and anyone who stands in the way of their goal.


----------



## dan-uk

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Religion being evil is an opinion I agree.
> 
> But nobody can deny our enemies religion is based on Islam. One could also argue if Islam didn't exist today we would not be fighiting terrorists using an Islamic based Religion as proxy for blowing up Britons, Americans, Israelis, Spanish, Russians, and anyone who stands in the way of their goal.
> [snapback]1099743[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I could not of said it better myself.


----------



## inked82

is it just me that thinks that this thread has gone far from the explosoins in london and in to a racial battle??


----------



## inked82

MR HARLEY said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but whats pissin me off is that i was supposed to be going to the london aquarium and meeting up with my family aweek on sunday and now my mum wont set foot in london (they were going down to meet a friend coming over from the us) and my mum was paying for my day tickets down and into the aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we also have 3 shops down there and i hope all the staff are ok i cant find out till tomorrow!!
> [snapback]1099050[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for saying please but London just had a terrorist attack , and your pissed off because you cant go to the aqaurium that your mom was gonna pay for .....
> 
> Sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099056[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099057[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow wow im not trying to start a riot here i got loads of friends in london that i cant get hold of at the min maybe there mobiles are off or their just at work or maybe somthing else has happened to them all i can do is wait till their finish times and try then phoning them again.
> 
> but reading that it did seam a bit selfish
> my apoligies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099068[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Hope your friends are safe throughout this tragic ordeal .
> [snapback]1099071[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 have now spoke to all my friends apart from one and all is fine just got to speak to my best mate emma but i hope shes still at home with her mom and have changed her number if not, im very worried and i wont be sleeping till she come up on msn but im sure shes fine coz i luv her to bits and if shes not ill never for give myself


----------



## diddye

K fizzly said:


> im an islamic terrorist
> 
> call the government on me
> [snapback]1099682[/snapback]​


he'll probably be as effective at richard reed the shoe bomber haha


----------



## diddye

matc07098702 said:


> you ARE stupid diddye. Your president his a bum. I guess you voted for him ? Come to canada or go in Europe and you'll see that everyone think that bush is a bum and it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This out to be good ...So tell us Sir what are christians afraid of ?
> 
> 
> 
> then tell why people need to believe in god ? Because they feel lost and they need someone to illuminate their path. Here's an exemple : i put a gun on someone's head and he starts to pray because he don't wanna die. he don't know what's gonna happen once he's dead so that's why he pray for god. People don't feel comfortable. Come on you don't have to be a genius to see that men created all this sh*t (god) because they are scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Catching Bin Laden would not have an adverse effect on the insurgents , it is past him right now. He is too busy running and dodgeing our troops .
> 
> 
> 
> A bit true but at least it would hurt his organization and maybe destroy it. He's f*cking rich so if they catch him, they can seize his money that he uses to buy bombs and things like that.
> [snapback]1099553[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice well thoughout comeback. Anyways, my point still stands. Oh, even if we catch osama, his money isn't carried around w/ him moron. Any funds we find in accounts are already seized or will be seized. He isn't going to be carrying around gold bars buying weapons...or at least enough to be of major influence. His funds are from his family and donations from sympathizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jewelz

Puff said:


> Fizzly-you make the Koran out to be more important than the Bible, when in fact it is the exact same thing, just for a different religion. its just that islamics are so tuned out from the rest of the world, that the Koran is the only thing in their miserable lives worth living for. thats how 'simple' they are. in the end, all that it is is a book, with words in it.
> i just as soon flush the Koran down the can than i would a piece of soiled toilet paper. it doesnt matter, and if someone gets up in arms over a wet book, then you got a lot more to worry about than your religion.
> 
> K-fizzly- since you think the islamics are such good ppl. i want you to go and pick up the book 'Bravo Two-Zero' by Andy McNab, or 'Soldier Five' by Mike Coburn...both books were written by British SAS troops who were taken POWs in the first gulf war. the bastards in Gitmo have it easy. these SAS blokes were forced to eat the guards sh!t, had the corners of their eyes burned with red hot pokers, got their shoulders, arms, and legs broken...never got any medical attention, got shocked....wow man, your ppl are sooooo hospitable. they're actually savage...like a wild animal. they have no respect for life, yet they think they are 'enlightened'.
> 
> Fizzly- you are both a poser and a wannabe. you act like you're hardcore and something, on top of that acting like you're smart, when most of what you say is either from a tabloid, or was said in a Tupac song...
> 
> Islams should be just as mad at a koran being flushed than a christian would at the bible being flushed.
> on top of it all, you said that you never said that the Koran was actually flushed, when you went on for pages about how disgraceful it is.
> 
> to me disgraceful is ending some poor saps life by slitting his throat, and watching him struggle for his last breaths. every single one of those masked p*ssies id love to see die a slow and agonizing death. and ppl like you who seem to think that they are in the right, are in the exact same boat.
> 
> you know that if you moved to the Middle East, and they saw your hurting ass dressed up like you're black??? they'd not just laugh at you, but consider you just as much a Westerner as the white guy sitting at the next table. you dont realize that you have absorbed so much of the West's culture, yet you lip it off.
> 
> get your arguement straight before you gob off like an imbecile. everytime you do it your brain seems smaller...and smaller...and smaller. pick up the newspaper and try to decipher all the letters, maybe you will become more 'enlightened', but in a useful way. not a negative, annoying way.
> 
> i dont see you over in Iraq fighting for your religion, so why get all worked up?
> 
> if my parents had indeed been injured in London this morning like i feared, i would have joined the British military within the week. get some retribution, and put those scum in their place.
> [snapback]1099405[/snapback]​


The stoner speaks the truth


----------



## Fido

User said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Religion being evil is an opinion I agree.
> 
> But nobody can deny our enemies religion is based on Islam. One could also argue if Islam didn't exist today we would not be fighiting terrorists using an Islamic based Religion as proxy for blowing up Britons, Americans, Israelis, Spanish, Russians, and anyone who stands in the way of their goal.
> [snapback]1099743[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Same thing goes for Christianity.


----------



## User

Last time I heard Bin Laden and Al-Zarqawi was muslim extremists.









Theres nothing to compair between muslim extremists and the modern christian. Some christians piss me off, but there involvement or even bringing up Christianity with *todays* events is irrelevant. Take that shitface that runs the god hates american web site, he doesn't go around blowing up sh*t.

Few days ago muslim extremists (note not christian extremists) shot up a hindu temple. And just today *muslim extremists* executed a Egyptian diplomat.


----------



## acestro

Markosaur said:


> some ppl become terrorists because of what the american and CO's soldies do to their homes and families.
> 
> US troops go mowing down civilians with miniguns just to get at one or two terrorists or blowing them up with missiles that leaves a crater the size of hawaii(slight exaggeration). or take and just gun them down with M-16's or be blown apart in airstrikes.
> 
> yes it happend in Vietnam, it happend in somalia, and its happening now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong its terrible what they do, but im just poiting out that the US and Company are not that innocent either.
> [snapback]1099366[/snapback]​


The thing that concerns me is that you had 3 or 4 posts in this thread, and none of them expressed remorse or sadness at what happened today. As arguments happen later in the thread that's understandable, but it was still fresh back then. So if we talk about a black person getting shot by a white person, can we justify it by saying that there are black people out there that shoot white people??? Or should we be saddened by the current tragic event.

I dont agree with a lot of what America or Great Britain do but to turn this into an argument about that when we dont even know who did this attack yet?







Yes these are imperialistic countries that we're talking about, while you guys just sit happy and safe in your mountains :rasp:


----------



## Fido

User said:


> Last time I heard Bin Laden and Al-Zarqawi was muslim extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing to compair between muslim extremists and the modern christian. Some christians piss me off, but there involvement or even bringing up Christianity with *todays* events is irrelevant. Take that shitface that runs the god hates american web site, he doesn't go around blowing up sh*t.
> 
> Few days ago muslim extremists (note not christian extremists) shot up a hindu temple. And just today *muslim extremists* executed a Egyptian diplomat.
> [snapback]1099939[/snapback]​


Need I bring up Oaklahoma? +1996 olympics+ christian radicals who blow up abortion clinics?


----------



## User

Fido said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I heard Bin Laden and Al-Zarqawi was muslim extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing to compair between muslim extremists and the modern christian. Some christians piss me off, but there involvement or even bringing up Christianity with *todays* events is irrelevant. Take that shitface that runs the god hates american web site, he doesn't go around blowing up sh*t.
> 
> Few days ago muslim extremists (note not christian extremists) shot up a hindu temple. And just today *muslim extremists* executed a Egyptian diplomat.
> [snapback]1099939[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Need I bring up Oaklahoma? +1996 olympics+ christian radicals who blow up abortion clinics?
> [snapback]1100010[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I said " with TODAYS events.

No don't bring up Oaklahoma because I don't no where the f*ck that is.

BTW didn't the Pope speak out against that?


----------



## Guest

dan-uk said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Religion being evil is an opinion I agree.
> 
> But nobody can deny our enemies religion is based on Islam. One could also argue if Islam didn't exist today we would not be fighiting terrorists using an Islamic based Religion as proxy for blowing up Britons, Americans, Israelis, Spanish, Russians, and anyone who stands in the way of their goal.
> [snapback]1099743[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not of said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099759[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dont start feeling all high and mighty yet.

Christians terrorized Muslims for a thousand years.

Pegans terroized Catholics for many centuries, and vice versa.

Theres no way you can lay this directly on Islam. They've probably killed a few hundred thousand less than the "Coalition of Peace" in Iraq has.

--Dan


----------



## User

DannyBoy17 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only read the first line of that, and it was enough bullshit for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion isnt evil. All the religions which exists now are corrupt, but at the core, they are not evil.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1099719[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Religion being evil is an opinion I agree.
> 
> But nobody can deny our enemies religion is based on Islam. One could also argue if Islam didn't exist today we would not be fighiting terrorists using an Islamic based Religion as proxy for blowing up Britons, Americans, Israelis, Spanish, Russians, and anyone who stands in the way of their goal.
> [snapback]1099743[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not of said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1099759[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont start feeling all high and mighty yet.
> 
> Christians terrorized Muslims for a thousand years.
> 
> Pegans terroized Catholics for many centuries, and vice versa.
> 
> Theres no way you can lay this directly on Islam. They've probably killed a few hundred thousand less than the "Coalition of Peace" in Iraq has.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1100021[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Does that justify terrorist actions?








Sure I can lay this directly on Islam because I've already have - theres no universal law that prohibits me from doing so.


----------



## Guest

You can do what you want.

But I jhust realized how off topic this is.

God Bless those hurt or killed in this attack.

--Dan


----------



## User

Yes dude its off topic because its the joke and political version thread of something real serious and tragic. And I'm personally done with it.


----------



## elTwitcho

40 people die, 700 get injured and all some of you people can think to do is show off your "debating skills" and argue about who has the intellectual big dick in this conversation...

Do you not understand that people DIED TODAY and you're using this as your oppotunity to say



diddye said:


> please forgive *ignorant fizzy*. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally *isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.*
> [snapback]1099334[/snapback]​


or



Scrap5000 said:


> Your debate skills are definitely second class.
> [snapback]1099332[/snapback]​


What the f*ck is wrong with you people? This isn't tonight's hot topic on the "pretend calling people stupid is debating" show, it's one of the critical moments where a society either elevates itself above the turmoil of ignorance and senseless violence or let's itself become that which it fights against through it's own ignorance.

But please, by all means, life, liberty and the pursuit of those ideals we have worked towards for thousands of years throughout our history are nothing compared to the importance of online dick measuring. When the barbarians are at the gates I'm positive they'll come back another day after you explain you've been too busy trying to determine who's an "uninformed dumbass" to prepare yourselves for when you have to step up to bat.


----------



## Fido

elTwitcho said:


> 40 people die, 700 get injured and all some of you people can think to do is show off your "debating skills" and argue about who has the intellectual big dick in this conversation...
> 
> Do you not understand that people DIED TODAY and you're using this as your oppotunity to say
> 
> 
> 
> diddye said:
> 
> 
> 
> please forgive *ignorant fizzy*. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally *isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.*
> [snapback]1099334[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your debate skills are definitely second class.
> [snapback]1099332[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the f*ck is wrong with you people? This isn't tonight's hot topic on the "pretend calling people stupid is debating" show, it's one of the critical moments where a society either elevates itself above the turmoil of ignorance and senseless violence or let's itself become that which it fights against through it's own ignorance.
> 
> But please, by all means, life, liberty and the pursuit of those ideals we have worked towards for thousands of years throughout our history are nothing compared to the importance of online dick measuring. When the barbarians are at the gates I'm positive they'll come back another day after you explain you've been too busy trying to determine who's an "uninformed dumbass" to prepare yourselves for when you have to step up to bat.
> [snapback]1100041[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

In summary...


----------



## diddye

using one of your favorite lines twitch "the irony" in your post is incredible. Sorry mom, i guess i'll go to my room.


----------



## Azeral

My heart goes out to the people in England.









It is an interesting war we are fighting, one that is everywhere.

The question that pops into my head is: How far are we willing to go to defeat "terrorism"?

It cannot be easily defeated. It is perpetrated by small cells that can inflict enormous damage on civillian communities. The aim of it is to strike terror in "us" the normal citizens so that we do not support the wishes of our governments in regards to our foreign policy.

As I see it: there are two ways to deal with it. 1- We allow our governments to extend their power and intrude on our rights outside the limits of our constitution. Of course we will have to surrender our basic freedoms to achieve it.

2- The general populace takes responsibily. Make all terrorist attacks ineffective by standing united and unwaivering against that form of persuaison. The media would have to take responsibility and not give them recognition. We ,in all countries, have to take responsibility for defeating terrorism.

Our governments cannot defeat it unless we allow them to intrude into all facets of society ,everyday life, and drag people away to death camps that show the slightest bit of defiance.

We all have to take personal responsibility for the problem.....or the only answer is #1.


----------



## elTwitcho

Azeral said:


> 2- The general populace takes responsibily. Make all terrorist attacks ineffective by standing united and unwaivering against that form of persuaison. The media would have to take responsibility and not give them recognition. We ,in all countries, have to take responsibility for defeating terrorism.
> 
> [snapback]1100113[/snapback]​


England has been there before with the IRA, who were a far more constant threat than Islamic extremists and they came through it pretty well. It'd be nice to see them handle this attack the same way they've always handled terrorist attacks by rallying together.


----------



## diddye

Well given the rising percentage of muslims in europe, i see rallying together to be harder and harder. Europe is unifying more each year making it easier for people to get from one place to another and assimilating into the population. Theres a stat recently that the percentage of muslims in France will be 20% in the near future. Its not something you can stop, only limit....unless you think islamic extremists can be stamped out.....which means israel cannot exist...which means never.


----------



## ITsPennywise

elTwitcho said:


> 40 people die, 700 get injured and all some of you people can think to do is show off your "debating skills" and argue about who has the intellectual big dick in this conversation...
> 
> Do you not understand that people DIED TODAY and you're using this as your oppotunity to say
> 
> 
> 
> diddye said:
> 
> 
> 
> please forgive *ignorant fizzy*. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally *isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.*
> [snapback]1099334[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your debate skills are definitely second class.
> [snapback]1099332[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the f*ck is wrong with you people? This isn't tonight's hot topic on the "pretend calling people stupid is debating" show, it's one of the critical moments where a society either elevates itself above the turmoil of ignorance and senseless violence or let's itself become that which it fights against through it's own ignorance.
> 
> But please, by all means, life, liberty and the pursuit of those ideals we have worked towards for thousands of years throughout our history are nothing compared to the importance of online dick measuring. When the barbarians are at the gates I'm positive they'll come back another day after you explain you've been too busy trying to determine who's an "uninformed dumbass" to prepare yourselves for when you have to step up to bat.
> [snapback]1100041[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey Twitch...What the f*ck is wrong with, YOU?







...Not to get on your bad side...But in Iraq...innocent people die every damn day...including US SOLDIERS...So whats makes this day different than any other? In Iraq...Suicide bombings of public places are an every f*ckin day occurence... I feel bad for the people in london that lost their lives...But don't sit here and pretend to be better than us...Because we express our opinions about what happened today...You tend to always come in and start talking sh*t about everyone like you know everything...But wake up...You don't...And I'm not saying I do...But what you said is ridiculous...Innocent people die everyday...EVERYDAY...what makes these people more important than anyone else where we can't express our opinions?


----------



## elTwitcho

((( J2 ))) said:


> Hey Twitch...What the f*ck is wrong with, YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Not to get on your bad side...But in Iraq...innocent people die every damn day...including US SOLDIERS...So whats makes this day different than any other? In Iraq...Suicide bombings of public places are an every f*ckin day occurence...
> [snapback]1100135[/snapback]​


Don't worry about getting on my bad side, it's not an issue.

As for what makes this day different than any other, you answered it yourself in your next sentence. Suicide bombings are an every day occurence in Iraq, and the 13 people killed in the suicide bomb attack on wednesday do not represent a major turning point in the conflict or the war on terror as a whole. Today's occurence is not an everyday occurence, and today isn't unlike september 11th where members of the westernized world are going to have to decide how they will proceed from here on out. The lives lost in Iraq are no less tragic than the lives lost in England, but as I said, they don't represent any kind of major turning point where you can say "on September 11th the course of US foreign policy was dramatically changed" for instance. They're two very very different things, and if you somehow took my post to mean anything at all regarding the value of Iraqi lives lost you're reading it wrong.



((( J2 ))) said:


> I feel bad for the people in london that lost their lives...But don't sit here and pretend to be better than us...Because we express our opinions about what happened today...You tend to always come in and start talking sh*t about everyone like you know everything...But wake up...You don't...And I'm not saying I do...But what you said is ridiculous...Innocent people die everyday...EVERYDAY...what makes these people more important than anyone else where we can't express our opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100135[/snapback]​


Who's pretending to be better than anybody? That's your own perceptions filtering how you see people interacting, but I'm not out to be better or worse than anybody else because that's a purely subjective thing. Nor did I even imply that I know everything, that's again something that you're seeing that just isn't there. Check through my post one more time and read what I actually wrote, it's all there and it's all very specific. This has nothing to do with sharing opinions, and nor did I get on about anyone sharing their opinion being wrong. In fact, I don't even make refference to anybodies opinion at all in my post.

Express your opinion all you want, but look at the two specific posts I highlighted. There is no opinion related to the events that happened today whatsoever. Today will be one of the turning points in the war on terror for Britain, just as Madrid was for the Spanish. It is far too important to be sitting around trying to prove who is smarter or not when there is the very real threat that somebody out there is planning on killing you. It is absolutely important people share their opinions and try and educate each other, but when you're just trying to prove that one person is stupid and using world events to back your argument that they're not as smart or worldly as you, you're doing something completely wasteful and counterproductive when NOW is the time you need unity to win this war. You will never get anywhere trying to prove that someone is wrong and stupid when that someone is the person you need to be working with, and if someone is out to destroy you and you're too busy turning on yourselves to do something about it, guess who is winning.

Please don't try and fit what I'm saying into your already preconcieved notion of what I'm "going to say" or "trying to say" because then you'll never learn anything, you'll only be translating what other people say to you into what you already know.


----------



## Azeral

Captain P's analysis of the thread....

View attachment 68374


----------



## ITsPennywise

Twitch...

I guess in a way...I kinda misunderstood you...in a way...I mean you're right...you didn't really get on anyone for expressing their opinion on what happened...in particular...You were more mad at them for talking about their debating skills and name-calling...But I guess its just the way you came off...To me, and again, this is just me...You came off as an a-hole...And the way you wrote PEOPLE DIED today...It stood out to me...That we are not supposed to argue about anything...just to morn the losses of the people of London...I was simply stating that people die all the time...and if someone wants to argue about debating skills...what makes it so different then any other day...Becuase people are dying everyday.



elTwitcho said:


> Express your opinion all you want, but look at the two specific posts I highlighted. There is no opinion related to the events that happened today whatsoever. Today will be one of the turning points in the war on terror for Britain, just as Madrid was for the Spanish. *It is far too important to be sitting around trying to prove who is smarter or not when there is the very real threat that somebody out there is planning on killing you. It is absolutely important people share their opinions and try and educate each other, but when you're just trying to prove that one person is stupid and using world events to back your argument that they're not as smart or worldly as you, you're doing something completely wasteful and counterproductive when NOW is the time you need unity to win this war. You will never get anywhere trying to prove that someone is wrong and stupid when that someone is the person you need to be working with, and if someone is out to destroy you and you're too busy turning on yourselves to do something about it, guess who is winning.*
> [snapback]1100158[/snapback]​


About what I put in bold...I do agree with you on this...But this kfizzy guy is not gonna agree or unify with anyone but the terrorists...If you look at some of his posts...He's beggin for his ass to get flamed to all hell...Even stating that he is a terrorist and we should call the government...I know you should rise above his idiocy in times like these...But obviously some people, including myself...need to put people in their place.


----------



## Guest

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho

((( J2 ))) said:


> About what I put in bold...I do agree with you on this...But this kfizzy guy is not gonna agree or unify with anyone but the terrorists...If you look at some of his posts...He's beggin for his ass to get flamed to all hell...Even stating that he is a terrorist and we should call the government...I know you should rise above his idiocy in times like these...But obviously some people, including myself...need to put people in their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100182[/snapback]​


I have to be perfectly honest man, I only got as far as page 4 and it was getting so far away from the issue that I didn't even want to bother reading the rest. I don't think K-fizzly is any more or less right than the two people I highlighted, the two I highlighted were just the most blatant points I saw. Whatever k-fizzly said I didn't see it, but I didn't want to seem like I saw trying to pick a side and say "this guy is right and you should agree with him", just that this "I'm right and you're a f*cking idiot" attitude is precisely why we won't be winning this war any time soon. If fizzly was doing the same thing, then he's just as wrong and he's only making it less likely that people will ever come to an agreement and see his side of things. My personal beliefs leaning towards personal freedoms and our way of life being more important than turning into a police state for safety aside, I do believe alot of the people who feel the same way I do are just as guilty of making people turn against themselves than the real enemy. I mean, I even did it myself some time ago but eventually you realize that nobody is ever going to say "you're right, I am a f*cking idiot who doesn't understand the issue, tell me how I should think so we can sort this out". As long as we're looking at the solutions as "my way is right and people who think the other way are stupid" we'll never get anyone to agree to work together, and whether terrorists kill another person or not we're losing to them by fighting against each other so they don't even have to. A polarized society where half the people can't stand the existence of the other half is neither a good one to live in, nor is it one that is ever going to accomplish dick all.


----------



## Mettle

I tried reading more of this thread than I did but it just got stupid with people talking about closing borders, setting up camps for arabs/muslims (because newflash - not the same thing!), and who is or isn't a terrorist.

F!ck all that petty bickering... I just hope my friends in London are fine. I've heard from one. Two more I'm waiting on. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## acestro

Mettle said:


> I tried reading more of this thread than I did but it just got stupid with people talking about closing borders, setting up camps for arabs/muslims (because newflash - not the same thing!), and who is or isn't a terrorist.
> 
> F!ck all that petty bickering... I just hope my friends in London are fine. I've heard from one. Two more I'm waiting on. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.
> [snapback]1100200[/snapback]​










Agreed. And I hope for the best for your friends as well. This is a really sad thing. Humans killing humans anywhere is actually quite sad, but this JUST happened. I think people lose touch with reality on the internet, for somewhat understandable reasons.

Just pray for those that are permanently scarred or permanently gone from life... I'm sure a debate about all of these other things will surface soon enough.


----------



## Puff

i was in some of that IRA crap in the mid 90's in Belfast, and i can tell you that is some seriously scary sh!t.

i was like 12-14...faced with a road full of screaming fanatics throwing petrol bombs, breaking windows, flipping cars. watched one family get hauled out of their car while the dumb idiots burned it out.

my dad grew up with all the IRA shite up there when he was younger. one of his good buddies was at a Dog Club meeting in a hotel one night. some IRA retard threw a bomb through the window, and took everybody out...and they were just meeting because they were all huge fans of dogs...WTF?

i saw some crazy clashes between the catholics and british defence forces. it was seriously so scary.

one night i hid in bed while in the distance all i heard was a riot...

we got kicked out of a movie theatre halfway through the movie, and told that the hooligans were coming down the street, burning everything in sight. we made it back to our car with less than a block between us and them. its scary sh!t man. any terrorist sh!t is scary sh!t.

ive now been up basically 24 hours from when i got the first call from my dad's worried secretary...holy crap im worn out. i mean, im in Vancouver, so far away from London, yet ive been greatly affected by this, jsut from the stress of not knowing if my parents took the subway they were going to, or if they decided against it (which they did). i think its time for the stoner to hit the sack.

I hope London wakes up to a much brighter day in the morning.


----------



## tweekie

dan-uk said:


> this is why im in favour of getting B.N.P (british national party) in downing street,there will be no more of these suicide god (muslims)in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s i hope race riots erupt in all british cities and turn against islam
> [snapback]1099125[/snapback]​


stupid idea. what next then after muslims? blacks? jews? nice, lets just turn into Nazis. get rid of everyone that isnt native born and bred in our country. im a angry as everyone else about these attacks but turning on everyone isnt right.


----------



## Judazzz

Wow, I started this thread to follow and talk about the London events in a respectful and civilized manner, and you some of you fucked-up dipshits can do is ruining it with blatantly ignorant argueing...???









*Read this carefully - saying you didn't see or read it won't help you

Let me get this straight: anyone who makes degoratory or racist comments about Muslims, Islam, Christianity, other members or whatever, will be suspended for 10 days - if you can't participate in MY thread in a civilized and intelligent way, stay the f*ck away from it*
This is not a threat - consider this your last warning...

Goddammit, posts as posted in this thread sometimes make me think PFury itself needs a good cleansing to get it back to what it used to be


----------



## we have sound

elTwitcho said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2- The general populace takes responsibily. Make all terrorist attacks ineffective by standing united and unwaivering against that form of persuaison. The media would have to take responsibility and not give them recognition. We ,in all countries, have to take responsibility for defeating terrorism.
> 
> [snapback]1100113[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> England has been there before with the IRA, who were a far more constant threat than Islamic extremists and they came through it pretty well. It'd be nice to see them handle this attack the same way they've always handled terrorist attacks by rallying together.
> [snapback]1100116[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We will.

I agree its disgusting how some people here have posted without a thought for the events and the tragedy which started the whole thing. But then, looking back, it has been an interesting debate. I think people are getting more civillised now.

If a country can't come together after an attack like this, and show they are determined and steadfast and that they will not let it get to them, then more attacks are bound to follow. i think the people of London and especailly the emergency services have done an amazing job.


----------



## tweekie

spooky, i thought that this would happen. back on 15th june........

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=87714

"tweekie Jun 15 2005, 12:27 PM Post #5

good point, smaller but more frequent attacks would make people very paranoid. if they suddenly started planting and exploding bombs at random london underground stations once a week or something after 1 or two go off and people realise that this type of transport is being targeted they will stop using the underground. this will cause endless problems and cost billions of pounds. imagine the amount of people that use london underground everyday. even if there was a 10% drop in that figure thousands of jobs will be lost for london underground employees.

add this to all the companies in and around london where staff couldnt get into work because of it. "


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> i was in some of that IRA crap in the mid 90's in Belfast, and i can tell you that is some seriously scary sh!t.
> 
> i was like 12-14...faced with a road full of screaming fanatics throwing petrol bombs, breaking windows, flipping cars. watched one family get hauled out of their car while the dumb idiots burned it out.
> 
> my dad grew up with all the IRA shite up there when he was younger. one of his good buddies was at a Dog Club meeting in a hotel one night. some IRA retard threw a bomb through the window, and took everybody out...and they were just meeting because they were all huge fans of dogs...WTF?
> 
> i saw some crazy clashes between the catholics and british defence forces. it was seriously so scary.
> 
> one night i hid in bed while in the distance all i heard was a riot...
> 
> we got kicked out of a movie theatre halfway through the movie, and told that the hooligans were coming down the street, burning everything in sight. we made it back to our car with less than a block between us and them. its scary sh!t man. any terrorist sh!t is scary sh!t.
> 
> ive now been up basically 24 hours from when i got the first call from my dad's worried secretary...holy crap im worn out. i mean, im in Vancouver, so far away from London, yet ive been greatly affected by this, jsut from the stress of not knowing if my parents took the subway they were going to, or if they decided against it (which they did). i think its time for the stoner to hit the sack.
> 
> I hope London wakes up to a much brighter day in the morning.
> [snapback]1100365[/snapback]​










Good Luck Puff

--Dan


----------



## Pilsnah

diddye said:


> people think these attacks are abou iraq, but these extremists are actually against all western culture. They dont like our movies, entertainment, drinks, music, freedom, etc. People here dont realize that attacks happened way before 9/11. Even when spain pulled out of iraq, they were still attacked. Russia isn't involved in iraq and they have problems. When you have clerics and fundamental schools teaching hate from age 1 and the ultimate goal for their lives is to kill innocents, what do you expect would happen?
> [snapback]1099377[/snapback]​


Bush as President?


----------



## acestro

Nah, Bush is just making a profit from it.... I think we'll hear soon enough who did this and find out more about "why".


----------



## acestro

Whoops, I thought Markosaur was from Switzerland. Well, happy and safe and mountains still applies....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​


What exactly are you suggesting ?


----------



## Scrap5000

elTwitcho said:


> 40 people die, 700 get injured and all some of you people can think to do is show off your "debating skills" and argue about who has the intellectual big dick in this conversation...
> 
> Do you not understand that people DIED TODAY and you're using this as your oppotunity to say
> 
> 
> 
> diddye said:
> 
> 
> 
> please forgive *ignorant fizzy*. He does not know that nobody flushed the koran and it was a fake story. He ususally *isn't well informed in current events and believes everything he reads.*
> [snapback]1099334[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your debate skills are definitely second class.
> [snapback]1099332[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the f*ck is wrong with you people? This isn't tonight's hot topic on the "pretend calling people stupid is debating" show, it's one of the critical moments where a society either elevates itself above the turmoil of ignorance and senseless violence or let's itself become that which it fights against through it's own ignorance.
> 
> But please, by all means, life, liberty and the pursuit of those ideals we have worked towards for thousands of years throughout our history are nothing compared to the importance of online dick measuring. When the barbarians are at the gates I'm positive they'll come back another day after you explain you've been too busy trying to determine who's an "uninformed dumbass" to prepare yourselves for when you have to step up to bat.
> [snapback]1100041[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, what the f*ck is wrong with YOU, trying to just keep this to an "Oh, boo-hoo, sorry you got your ass blown off, my heart really goes out to you" post. WTF is that?? What the f*ck does that accomplish? How the hell does that go towards solving this problem and ridding the world of these terrorists?

Yeah, my heart goes out to them too - I live in NYC - I watched those towers burn & come down & I lost a friend when the first plane hit. So I f*cking do SOMETHING besides just bow my head in sorrow. Because while you're bowing your head, these bastards are thinking up new ways to kill us.

And if you do nothing then it will continue. At the very least I'm trying to convince people that something needs to be done to end this, and pointing out that people who suppport these f*ckers have something missing in their logic process and shouldn't be listened to.

But go ahead, keep bowing your head and watch it all unfold before your eyes and do nothing about it. There was another group of people who did nothing back in the late 30's and early 40's in Nazi Germany, and we all know what happened to 6 million of them. Keep bowing your head and I wonder how many millions of us may befall the same fate.

Wake the f*ck up, you PC embracing, non-offending, polite term using sheep. This is a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, before someone you know becomes the next victim. Jesus, does hardly anyone have a f*cking spine anymore?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So what are you getting into ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you getting into ?
> [snapback]1100616[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It just seems strange how "Al Qaeda" already claimed responsibility...


----------



## crazyklown89

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you getting into ?
> [snapback]1100616[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just seems strange how "Al Qaeda" already claimed responsibility...
> [snapback]1100644[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Because they're terrorists?? And it's a group who seems to be linked to it, "The Secret Organization of al Qaeda in Europe".


----------



## Jewelz

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you getting into ?
> [snapback]1100616[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just seems strange how "Al Qaeda" already claimed responsibility...
> [snapback]1100644[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

So what precisely are you driving at ?


----------



## Gordeez

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you getting into ?
> [snapback]1100616[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









All 4 of those quotes striked me as Hilarious. I dont know why.

But yea, It sucks that sh*t like this has to happen ANYWHERE


----------



## Mettle

diddye said:


> people think these attacks are abou iraq, but these extremists are actually against all western culture. They dont like our movies, entertainment, drinks, music, freedom, etc. People here dont realize that attacks happened way before 9/11. Even when spain pulled out of iraq, they were still attacked. Russia isn't involved in iraq and they have problems. When you have clerics and fundamental schools teaching hate from age 1 and the ultimate goal for their lives is to kill innocents, what do you expect would happen?
> [snapback]1099377[/snapback]​


Most people didn't care about the pre-9/11 attacks because they happened 'over there' and weren't on the scale of 9/11. Unfortunately it took something like that to wake North America up to the plight and terrorism other nations have been facing for years.

Spain was attacked before they pulled out of Iraq... And because of the attack, the Spanish people shifted their vote, voted for the left party and they pulled out of Iraq after that as the previous government was loyal to Bush.

No, Russia isn't in Iraq. But if you've ever heard of CHECHNYA you'd know why there are terrorist attacks against Russian targets. It has nothing to do with Iraq - you're right. It has to do with a large Muslim portion of Russia that wants to gain independence but is being forced to stay with the country. (Debates rage about 'why' - but if you examine the route of Russia's oil pipes, well... I digress.)

Do some research. Or watch the news at the very least... Don't just listen to rederick spit out by anyone who is willing to talk.

BUT ANYWAY. Enough with the garbage debating...

...

I've heard from two out of three of my friends. Heard from a really good friend this morning. He doesn't live directly in London, but he's always there. I'm quite happy he's safe. And his family/friends are good, too. Makes me breath a little easier... Just one more person to hear from.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Markosaur said:


> heh its funny, both sides look the same way, england and US are terrorists from many arabs and muslims point of view.
> [snapback]1099091[/snapback]​


I would be interested in knowing your reaction if sweeden was terror bombed, or ^^Canada. I guess you believe that it won't happen to your countrys. I hope you are right.


----------



## elTwitcho

Scrap5000 said:


> And if you do nothing then it will continue. * At the very least I'm trying to convince people that something needs to be done to end this, and pointing out that people who suppport these f*ckers have something missing in their logic process and shouldn't be listened to.*
> 
> Wake the f*ck up, you PC embracing, non-offending, polite term using sheep. This is a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, before someone you know becomes the next victim. Jesus, does hardly anyone have a f*cking spine anymore?
> [snapback]1100613[/snapback]​


Please, believe me, your borderline insane ravings against Muslims are not convincing anyone of anything. In fact, you are more likely than not turning people against your opinions with the style in which you try to "debate" (and I use that term extremely loosely here) and yourself becoming someone who "shouldn't be listened to". Calling people PC embracing sheep and accusing them of having no spine isn't going to get anybody on your side, in fact all it does is show that you belong to the lunatic fringe reactionaries who are just too far out there to be listened to because all you have to offer are knee jerk "let's burn down the whole country in the hopes of catching some terrorists in the blaze" solutions. It's people like yourself that won't listen to anything but their own completely unreasonable solutions that I sincerly hope there aren't very many of you because you are in every sense of the word useless to solving the problem. I said absolutely nothing about being politically correct and yet you used that as an opportunity to insult me for something I never even said. Turning against the people on the same side as you and refusing to listen to anything at all but your own ideas regardless of how insane they may be helps nobody but those who would prefer to see us divided. You want to talk about a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, then maybe you should stop helping them by marginalizing yourself into a percentage of people who can never be listened to and who are for all extents and purposes de-facto terrorists allies yourself who are working harder to destroy our way of life than even al-quaeda.

But hey, I don't honestly think there's a likelihood of bringing everybody on board to be useful contributors to a solution for the problem, some will just sit on the sidelines wrapped in their own delusions and refusing to listen to anything until they get their own way which is just an unfortunate fact. I'd like to see you make yourself helpful, but all the arguments in the world falling on deaf ears such as yours won't make any more difference than saying nothing at all.

And for your information, as powerful as you might think it is to invoke the specter of nazi germany in this discussion, it has very little to do with this conversation. The atrocities happened in germany and later the rest of europe because the international community did not act against a foreign power soon enough, not because one country didn't turn against its own citizens in time. If anything you could use the example of the nazis using the threat of communism to curtail their own citizens freedoms and begin a brutal campaign of opression against germans to go against your argument but I still don't think that's all that relevant.


----------



## MR HARLEY

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do nothing then it will continue. * At the very least I'm trying to convince people that something needs to be done to end this, and pointing out that people who suppport these f*ckers have something missing in their logic process and shouldn't be listened to.*
> 
> Wake the f*ck up, you PC embracing, non-offending, polite term using sheep. This is a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, before someone you know becomes the next victim. Jesus, does hardly anyone have a f*cking spine anymore?
> [snapback]1100613[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Please, believe me, your borderline insane ravings against Muslims are not convincing anyone of anything. In fact, you are more likely than not turning people against your opinions with the style in which you try to "debate" (and I use that term extremely loosely here) and yourself becoming someone who "shouldn't be listened to". Calling people PC embracing sheep and accusing them of having no spine isn't going to get anybody on your side, in fact all it does is show that you belong to the lunatic fringe reactionaries who are just too far out there to be listened to because all you have to offer are knee jerk "let's burn down the whole country in the hopes of catching some terrorists in the blaze" solutions. It's people like yourself that won't listen to anything but their own completely unreasonable solutions that I sincerly hope there aren't very many of you because you are in every sense of the word useless to solving the problem. I said absolutely nothing about being politically correct and yet you used that as an opportunity to insult me for something I never even said. Turning against the people on the same side as you and refusing to listen to anything at all but your own ideas regardless of how insane they may be helps nobody but those who would prefer to see us divided. You want to talk about a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, then maybe you should stop helping them by marginalizing yourself into a percentage of people who can never be listened to and who are for all extents and purposes de-facto terrorists allies yourself who are working harder to destroy our way of life than even al-quaeda.
> 
> But hey, I don't honestly think there's a likelihood of bringing everybody on board to be useful contributors to a solution for the problem, some will just sit on the sidelines wrapped in their own delusions and refusing to listen to anything until they get their own way which is just an unfortunate fact. I'd like to see you make yourself helpful, but all the arguments in the world falling on deaf ears such as yours won't make any more difference than saying nothing at all.
> 
> And for your information, as powerful as you might think it is to invoke the specter of nazi germany in this discussion, it has very little to do with this conversation. The atrocities happened in germany and later the rest of europe because the international community did not act against a foreign power soon enough, not because one country didn't turn against its own citizens in time. If anything you could use the example of the nazis using the threat of communism to curtail their own citizens freedoms and begin a brutal campaign of opression against germans to go against your argument but I still don't think that's all that relevant.
> [snapback]1100690[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sorry to get off topic but the time it took you to right that book you just wrote you could have had the POTM contest up by now ...


----------



## elTwitcho

haha, dick.

That was five minutes and my break from homework


----------



## Guest

MR HARLEY said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do nothing then it will continue. * At the very least I'm trying to convince people that something needs to be done to end this, and pointing out that people who suppport these f*ckers have something missing in their logic process and shouldn't be listened to.*
> 
> Wake the f*ck up, you PC embracing, non-offending, polite term using sheep. This is a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, before someone you know becomes the next victim. Jesus, does hardly anyone have a f*cking spine anymore?
> [snapback]1100613[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Please, believe me, your borderline insane ravings against Muslims are not convincing anyone of anything. In fact, you are more likely than not turning people against your opinions with the style in which you try to "debate" (and I use that term extremely loosely here) and yourself becoming someone who "shouldn't be listened to". Calling people PC embracing sheep and accusing them of having no spine isn't going to get anybody on your side, in fact all it does is show that you belong to the lunatic fringe reactionaries who are just too far out there to be listened to because all you have to offer are knee jerk "let's burn down the whole country in the hopes of catching some terrorists in the blaze" solutions. It's people like yourself that won't listen to anything but their own completely unreasonable solutions that I sincerly hope there aren't very many of you because you are in every sense of the word useless to solving the problem. I said absolutely nothing about being politically correct and yet you used that as an opportunity to insult me for something I never even said. Turning against the people on the same side as you and refusing to listen to anything at all but your own ideas regardless of how insane they may be helps nobody but those who would prefer to see us divided. You want to talk about a scourge that needs to be wiped clean, then maybe you should stop helping them by marginalizing yourself into a percentage of people who can never be listened to and who are for all extents and purposes de-facto terrorists allies yourself who are working harder to destroy our way of life than even al-quaeda.
> 
> But hey, I don't honestly think there's a likelihood of bringing everybody on board to be useful contributors to a solution for the problem, some will just sit on the sidelines wrapped in their own delusions and refusing to listen to anything until they get their own way which is just an unfortunate fact. I'd like to see you make yourself helpful, but all the arguments in the world falling on deaf ears such as yours won't make any more difference than saying nothing at all.
> 
> And for your information, as powerful as you might think it is to invoke the specter of nazi germany in this discussion, it has very little to do with this conversation. The atrocities happened in germany and later the rest of europe because the international community did not act against a foreign power soon enough, not because one country didn't turn against its own citizens in time. If anything you could use the example of the nazis using the threat of communism to curtail their own citizens freedoms and begin a brutal campaign of opression against germans to go against your argument but I still don't think that's all that relevant.
> [snapback]1100690[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to get off topic but the time it took you to right that book you just wrote you could have had the POTM contest up by now ...:rasp:
> [snapback]1100693[/snapback]​
Click to expand...











--Dan


----------



## Scrap5000

elTwitcho said:


> haha, dick.
> 
> That was five minutes and my break from homework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100699[/snapback]​


Aaah, homework, I see. You're in college? Or going for your masters? Still holding on to those ideals, huh ole boy? It's ok, we were all like that in college, including myself. It'll take you a few years to see what the world is really all about. Then you'll realize that my views are not knee-jerk nor lunatic, but a tried and true method of protecting this country. But in this PC age people like you don't want to hear it, because it's "offensive".

And throwing the holocaust out there was not to drop an emotional bombshell, so please don;t try to twist it that way. It's simply a realistic and history fact that people who do nothing are destined to be slaughtered - Athens vs. Sparta, Jews during the holocaust, etc. etc.

You're just a kid, twitch, thinking you know it all because of the books you've read and the classes you've sat in. And that's ok, because we all go through that phase. I'll give you a few more years to learn about the world and then maybe you'll see things for how they truly are.


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be a conspiracy to increase fear and give further reason for the "War on Terror"?
> [snapback]1100602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are you suggesting ?
> [snapback]1100606[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing seemed strange to me... thats all...
> [snapback]1100614[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you getting into ?
> [snapback]1100616[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just seems strange how "Al Qaeda" already claimed responsibility...
> [snapback]1100644[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what precisely are you driving at ?
> [snapback]1100653[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That Tony Blair atuomatically blamed it on Al Qaeda without any proof.


----------



## elTwitcho

Scrap5000 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, dick.
> 
> That was five minutes and my break from homework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100699[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, homework, I see. You're in college? Or going for your masters? Still holding on to those ideals, huh ole boy? It's ok, we were all like that in college, including myself. It'll take you a few years to see what the world is really all about. Then you'll realize that my views are not knee-jerk nor lunatic, but a tried and true method of protecting this country. But in this PC age people like you don't want to hear it, because it's "offensive".
> 
> And throwing the holocaust out there was not to drop an emotional bombshell, so please don;t try to twist it that way. It's simply a realistic and history fact that people who do nothing are destined to be slaughtered - Athens vs. Sparta, Jews during the holocaust, etc. etc.
> 
> You're just a kid, twitch, thinking you know it all because of the books you've read and the classes you've sat in. And that's ok, because we all go through that phase. I'll give you a few more years to learn about the world and then maybe you'll see things for how they truly are.
> [snapback]1100718[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wisdom is neither a product of age nor of education, your looking for an excuse to dismiss anyone's ideas instead of listening to them is a pretty clear indication of that. Think about it, I haven't offered my opinion on how I think things should be dealt with, and you've already dismissed them before you've even heard them. You've already decided I'm wrong and you don't even know what points you disagree with because I haven't yet said any beyond a need for us to be united in the face of terrorism, or are you saying unity would be a bad thing to try and use to beat the terrorists? I'll say it again, people like yourself are not helping with the attitude of trying harder to be right than to get anything done.

And please stop trying to use a twisted and distorted version of history to prove your point. Neither Athens vs Sparta, nor Jews in the holocaust is remotely applicable to this situation. The English agains the IRA however would be a great example to look at and as you should know the English won that war against terrorism without rounding groups of their own citizens into camps for questioning based on their religion identifying them as terrorists. In your eyes I suppose they "did nothing" but they won without compromising their nation's ideals which I guess would prove that "doing nothing" works.

Here's something worthwhile for you to ignore like everything else;

_Those who would sacrifice freedom for security deserve neither_. Wise words when they were said 200 years ago, and wise words today.


----------



## crazyklown89

Scrap5000 said:


> *And throwing the holocaust out there was not to drop an emotional bombshell, so please don;t try to twist it that way. It's simply a realistic and history fact that people who do nothing are destined to be slaughtered - Athens vs. Sparta, Jews during the holocaust, etc. etc.*
> [snapback]1100718[/snapback]​


Are you retarded? The Jewish community didn't sit back and just say this will blow over. They tried to escape from Europe but it was too late when the threat became real. When the Gestapo and soldiers raided the towns it was completely random, it's not like Hitler sent out the message, "Ok, Jews, we're going to raid and pillage your ghettos to send you to labor camps where you shall die some of the most most gruesome and painful deaths in history!" Ever hear of the Wanzee(sp) conference? Where the Final Solution was created and presented to some of the top figures in the Nazi party? You can sure as hell bet that the conference was unknown to the rest of the world until AFTER the War. There's not much you can do about terrorism without having some serious information beforehand. And correct me if I'm wrong but the Jewish community is thriving today is it not? To compare a minority of terrorists to the power of Nazi Germany is ridiculous. Stop being such a pseudo racist prick and realize that the Islamic religion isn't a threat but the extremists who claim they follow Islamic ideals and beliefs.


----------



## diddye

blair didn't blame it on al queda before any proof. If you listened/watched the news, they thought it was accidents at first. After a couple hours, it was only then they suspected foul play. After they they said "we dont know for sure who it is, but it has the marks of al queda".

Another note:
This is a forum. This incident is a tragedy and we all know it. Its a shame all these people died and were injured. However, I think its foolish people get on their horse and attack others for debating. What did you think this website is about? Its a discussion forum. People come here to express their views. Do you want 9 pages of "i want to express my"? This is not a guestbook. If people want to say something, then thats fine....besides theres another link where people can do that now. We all feel sorry for those people, but all here are guilty of expressing their opinions whether it is in this post or any other post where people have died.


----------



## Scrap5000

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, dick.
> 
> That was five minutes and my break from homework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100699[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, homework, I see. You're in college? Or going for your masters? Still holding on to those ideals, huh ole boy? It's ok, we were all like that in college, including myself. It'll take you a few years to see what the world is really all about. Then you'll realize that my views are not knee-jerk nor lunatic, but a tried and true method of protecting this country. But in this PC age people like you don't want to hear it, because it's "offensive".
> 
> And throwing the holocaust out there was not to drop an emotional bombshell, so please don;t try to twist it that way. It's simply a realistic and history fact that people who do nothing are destined to be slaughtered - Athens vs. Sparta, Jews during the holocaust, etc. etc.
> 
> You're just a kid, twitch, thinking you know it all because of the books you've read and the classes you've sat in. And that's ok, because we all go through that phase. I'll give you a few more years to learn about the world and then maybe you'll see things for how they truly are.
> [snapback]1100718[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wisdom is neither a product of age nor of education, your looking for an excuse to dismiss anyone's ideas instead of listening to them is a pretty clear indication of that. Think about it, I haven't offered my opinion on how I think things should be dealt with, and you've already dismissed them before you've even heard them. You've already decided I'm wrong and you don't even know what points you disagree with because I haven't yet said any beyond a need for us to be united in the face of terrorism, or are you saying unity would be a bad thing to try and use to beat the terrorists? I'll say it again, people like yourself are not helping with the attitude of trying harder to be right than to get anything done.
> 
> And please stop trying to use a twisted and distorted version of history to prove your point. Neither Athens vs Sparta, nor Jews in the holocaust is remotely applicable to this situation. The English agains the IRA however would be a great example to look at and as you should know the English won that war against terrorism without rounding groups of their own citizens into camps for questioning based on their religion identifying them as terrorists. In your eyes I suppose they "did nothing" but they won without compromising their nation's ideals which I guess would prove that "doing nothing" works.
> 
> Here's something worthwhile for you to ignore like everything else;
> 
> _Those who would sacrifice freedom for security deserve neither_. Wise words when they were said 200 years ago, and wise words today.
> [snapback]1100739[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I am not looking for any excuse - I am simply looking at where you come from and using that to determine why you think the way you do, and I've enough experience to realize that since you come from where you do, there isn't much I can do to change your thinking - only time can do that, so I'll pick my battles and I choose to not battle that.

If you can't connect the dots to see how athens vs. sparta and the jews in the holocaust tie into all this, then maybe I can help you with that: a pacifist populace is always taken down by an aggressor. And this populace is becoming more & more pacifist everyday, and it's a danger to our security.

To those who say "aren't the jews thriving today??" - Of course they are, because the Allies fought to liberate them. FOUGHT. Not bowed their heads & said "too bad, so sorry", which is what this populace seems to want to do more & more everyday.

And you're gonna bring the IRA into this and think it's more relevant than my examples? You don't see us ruling Iraq for long term - we're helping them set up governments and elect leaders. Get a grip


----------



## elTwitcho

diddye said:


> This is a forum. This incident is a tragedy and we all know it. Its a shame all these people died and were injured. However, I think its foolish people get on their horse and attack others for debating.
> [snapback]1100770[/snapback]​


Part of me thinks this exact same thing was already addressed on the previous page... in fact, yes it was


----------



## elTwitcho

Scrap5000 said:


> I am not looking for any excuse - I am simply looking at where you come from and using that to determine why you think the way you do, and I've enough experience to realize that since you come from where you do, there isn't much I can do to change your thinking - only time can do that, so I'll pick my battles and I choose to not battle that.
> 
> If you can't connect the dots to see how athens vs. sparta and the jews in the holocaust tie into all this, then maybe I can help you with that: a pacifist populace is always taken down by an aggressor. And this populace is becoming more & more pacifist everyday, and it's a danger to our security.
> 
> To those who say "aren't the jews thriving today??" - Of course they are, because the Allies fought to liberate them. FOUGHT. Not bowed their heads & said "too bad, so sorry", which is what this populace seems to want to do more & more everyday.
> 
> And you're gonna bring the IRA into this and think it's more relevant than my examples? You don't see us ruling Iraq for long term - we're helping them set up governments and elect leaders. Get a grip
> [snapback]1100778[/snapback]​


Why I think the way I do? You don't even know WHAT I think and you've already figured out WHY I think that way? Are you a clairvoyant maybe?

And once again for the third time, nobody is promoting pacifism and that's already been said twice now. You're certainly making a good example of people who don't listen to what others say and keep repeating themselves instead of engaging in any actual discussion at any rate.

And yes, the IRA is much more relevant, unless you would imply that Al Quaeda is your elected government that is using their secret police to first lock up the dissenters in your country and then starting a campaign to purify your racial heritage before eventually embarking on a treck of world domination to put America in it's rightful place at the top of world dominance. Get a grip was it?


----------



## Scrap5000

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking for any excuse - I am simply looking at where you come from and using that to determine why you think the way you do, and I've enough experience to realize that since you come from where you do, there isn't much I can do to change your thinking - only time can do that, so I'll pick my battles and I choose to not battle that.
> 
> If you can't connect the dots to see how athens vs. sparta and the jews in the holocaust tie into all this, then maybe I can help you with that: a pacifist populace is always taken down by an aggressor. And this populace is becoming more & more pacifist everyday, and it's a danger to our security.
> 
> To those who say "aren't the jews thriving today??" - Of course they are, because the Allies fought to liberate them. FOUGHT. Not bowed their heads & said "too bad, so sorry", which is what this populace seems to want to do more & more everyday.
> 
> And you're gonna bring the IRA into this and think it's more relevant than my examples? You don't see us ruling Iraq for long term - we're helping them set up governments and elect leaders. Get a grip
> [snapback]1100778[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Why I think the way I do? You don't even know WHAT I think and you've already figured out WHY I think that way? Are you a clairvoyant maybe?
> 
> And once again for the third time, nobody is promoting pacifism and that's already been said twice now. You're certainly making a good example of people who don't listen to what others say and keep repeating themselves instead of engaging in any actual discussion at any rate.
> 
> And yes, the IRA is much more relevant, unless you would imply that Al Quaeda is your elected government that is using their secret police to first lock up the dissenters in your country and then starting a campaign to purify your racial heritage before eventually embarking on a treck of world domination to put America in it's rightful place at the top of world dominance. Get a grip was it?
> [snapback]1100788[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Saying that we shouldn't interrogate every last muslim in this country because it's wrong b/c it would infringe on their liberties is indeed pacifist, in my eyes, so you, therefore, are pacifist in my eyes, so I'm not reading any minds. Saying that we should keep this thread restricted to a "boo-hoo" sounds pacifist to me as well, so once again I'm not reading minds nor dismissing without listening.

Whether it's a govt trying to wipe out a race or two groups of people opposing each other, it's the same circumstances: the pacifist will usually get steamrolled (an exception may be Ghandi, but look at how that turned out in the end, too, with pakistan and india as two separate countries, same people, but with different religions, ready to nuke eachother). And that's why I bring up athens and the jews: s-t-e-a-m-r-o-l-l-e-d.

The IRA, huh? They wanted britain out of their country, fine, just like the terrorists want america out of iraq, and the jews out of isreal. But we're over there helping them set up a new govt, to rule themselves, to elect their own leaders. We're not trying to rule over them long-term.

And don't tell me britain just shook their heads and did not take extreme measures to weed out the IRA. Roadblocks, checkpoints, massive suppression of rights, etc. I say do the same for the amount of time it takes to find out what each and every one of them wants with America, and yet I'm labeled a lunatic. In the end, they had treaties and cease-fires and agreements up the wa-zoo. And how much did Britain have to give in? A lot in my opinion.

So yes, get a grip.


----------



## Scrap5000

I gotta jet, we can continue this debate later if you want
Peace!


----------



## Alexraptor

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> heh its funny, both sides look the same way, england and US are terrorists from many arabs and muslims point of view.
> [snapback]1099091[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in knowing your reaction if sweeden was terror bombed, or ^^Canada. I guess you believe that it won't happen to your countrys. I hope you are right.
> [snapback]1100681[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ah well just so happens i have no natinalistic drives whatsoever to blind me


----------



## Fargo

We really need to blame ourselves for all this. How dare we fight a war on terror? I'm sure the terrorists would stop setting bombs off if we could just try to understand them, or maybe deny Israel's right to exist. Yeah, giving in to them would end all the violence. After all, when the Muslim extremists were chanting death slogans to America and Great Britain back in May, they were only exercising their civil rights to free speech. I mean, interrogating those guys six weeks ago would have infringed upon their civil liberties, so doing so would have been unfair, even if it did prevent bloodshed. And I'm so glad the Ted kennedys and Barabara Boxers of the world are so much more concerned about flushing Korans than they are about the bloodshed in London. Even though everything a liberal stands for would be reacted to by means of a rusty knife by the terrorists, it still behooves us to be sympathetic. Interrogating every mosque in London would be such a discriminatory act. It would be so unfair, even if it did uncover valuable leads to the murderers. It feels so good to know that the terrorists are laughing at our politically correct responses. I think I'm going to be sick now.


----------



## dan-uk

There is only one thing these islamic extremists want and that is for the entire world to serve islam.Take a look at what is happening in darfor and east asia,there you have muslims burning down villages housing christians and killing thier children.

p.s i have seen many terrorist videos from iraq and whenever they bomb something i can hear them behind the vid cam shouting "ALLAH AKBAR" or something like this........but what does it mean????????.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

diddye said:


> blair didn't blame it on al queda before any proof. If you listened/watched the news, they thought it was accidents at first. After a couple hours, it was only then they suspected foul play. After they they said "we dont know for sure who it is, but it has the marks of al queda".
> 
> Another note:
> This is a forum. This incident is a tragedy and we all know it. Its a shame all these people died and were injured. However, I think its foolish people get on their horse and attack others for debating. What did you think this website is about? Its a discussion forum. People come here to express their views. Do you want 9 pages of "i want to express my"? This is not a guestbook. If people want to say something, then thats fine....besides theres another link where people can do that now. We all feel sorry for those people, but all here are guilty of expressing their opinions whether it is in this post or any other post where people have died.
> [snapback]1100770[/snapback]​


YOU ARE WRONG... the internet post happened AFTER he blamed it on terrorism...


----------



## Jewelz

dan-uk said:


> There is only one thing these islamic extremists want and that is for the entire world to serve islam.Take a look at what is happening in darfor and east asia,there you have muslims burning down villages housing christians and killing thier children.
> 
> p.s i have seen many terrorist videos from iraq and whenever they bomb something i can hear them behind the vid cam shouting "ALLAH AKBAR" or something like this........but what does it mean????????.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100995[/snapback]​


It means "Allah is great"


----------



## K fizzly

allah whoakbar is kinda wut it sounds like

god is great

cuz allah is just arabic for god


----------



## dan-uk

Jewelz said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one thing these islamic extremists want and that is for the entire world to serve islam.Take a look at what is happening in darfor and east asia,there you have muslims burning down villages housing christians and killing thier children.
> 
> p.s i have seen many terrorist videos from iraq and whenever they bomb something i can hear them behind the vid cam shouting "ALLAH AKBAR" or something like this........but what does it mean????????.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100995[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It means "Allah is great"
> [snapback]1101000[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thanks dude......i just hope nobody shouts this out while walking through london at the minute as chances are,you will get a** raped.


----------



## elTwitcho

Scrap5000 said:


> Saying that we shouldn't interrogate every last muslim in this country because it's wrong b/c it would infringe on their liberties is indeed pacifist, in my eyes, so you, therefore, are pacifist in my eyes, so I'm not reading any minds. Saying that we should keep this thread restricted to a "boo-hoo" sounds pacifist to me as well, so once again I'm not reading minds nor dismissing without listening.[snapback]1100824[/snapback]​


Apparently you are since I said neither of those things, and that's why I'm not bothering with you anymore. You're absolutely hopeless because you won't even listen to what anyone says, merely making up in your head what you think they said, and then responding to that. Like I said (although I doubt you read any of what I said anyway) there are those people who will come together and listen to each other and work on a solution, and there are those that will sit on the sidelines foaming at the mouth and lashing out at everyone and everything contributing nothing useful and holding everyone up. With any amount of luck there aren't very many of your types because every single one of you makes it just that much more difficult to find a solution, because you aren't working towards anything but "I'm right and everyone else in the world is wrong so I don't even need to listen to them".

But f*ck, I'm sure you'll read that and make up your own version of what I said, and then you can sit smugly in the knowledge that you beat someone in an argument you had entirely in your head which really is just as good as getting something done, really it is.



Scrap5000 said:


> I gotta jet, we can continue this debate later if you want
> Peace!
> [snapback]1100833[/snapback]​


I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Puff

after sleeping for a solid 13-14 hours, ive woken up with a whole new view on this thing.

first of all Judazz is totally right in what he said. its his thread, and it got so off topic it wasnt funny (and i know, i didnt help...at all). it turned into a "who can type the longest post as a retort" thread.

the bottom line is, is that London got hit, 49 ppl are now dead, and its obviously going to have an effect on morale accross the West for a while to come. 
this obviously wasnt as bad an attack at 9/11, but they obviously didnt want it to be. 9/11 was kind of like the big impact that starts the wave...the London attack is like the secondary impact that helps to keep the wave moving. thats my metaphor for the day. this proably means that there will be another smaller attack in the coming year or whatever. it's not even funny to think how many Islamic Extremist ASU (Active Service Units) there are operating in every one of our countries. i was reading an article in our paper today about a 14 year old Canadian Muslim, whose father was Bin Hiden's friend. this kid killed a US soldier in Afghanistan, adminttedly planted numerous road bombs and mines. he is now in Gitmo, and is whining about the Canadians wanting to question him. this kid has already given up info on Al-Qeuada operatives operating currently in Canada. and i have no remorse for the little bastard. i think that he should be treated like a terrorist, because he IS a terrorist. keep the little bugger locked up in Cuba, nobody up here cares. we dont want anythign to do with him. it makes me think if any of the guys i went to high school with went over there and got into that crap. they are all over..but that's not my point. my point is that they are a small number of muslims. many muslims that come to the West, generally want to accept the West's culture, and dont share a strong hatred towards Westerners...that isnt to say that some dont have the same beliefs as the calmer 'Westernized' muslims. these are the ones you gotta watch out for. im not freaked out by the Arab guy wearing a hockey jersey, getting pissed at the game and getting rowdy. he's basically one of us (at least up here in the 'Melting pot' of Canada). im freaked out by the groups of arab guys, that never speak english, never wear western clothes or associate with anything from the West. they also usually show hostility to us whities. ive had many run-ins with Iranians where i havent been doing anything, and they come up and start a fight. i dont want these ppl in my country, and thats not being racist. these bastards thrive on violence, and go out of their way to find it. i knew a Iranian guy who was stabbed to death last year,and it wouldnt surprise me if he started the group of guys that killed him. they're lippy, ignorant, and extremely violent. thet're the ones that ppl dont like, or that ppl steer clear from. and why shouldn't we? everyday we see masked men shooting off RPGs, AK-47s, and screaming 'Allah Akhbar' at the top of their lungs. we see them chopping ppl's heads off with a small knife, and loving every second of it. these ppl make us sick. not from being scared, but the barbarity of it, and how uncalled for, and unhuman it is. they also act the same way that the ones we watch out for in our home towns act.

so not all muslims are bad...but not all muslims are good either. they are a threat, and they are treated so, whether it's fair or not. they choose to hide amongst women and children...innocents, so how are we supposed to tell them apart? they dress like civilians, hang out with a group of civilians, then shoot of an AK and blend right back in.

let's just hope that somehow this West vs. Islam thing will cool down at some point. altho it inevitably wont. i know its an ancient fight that the Muslims have against the Jews, and then the West. what i dont understand is why these violent muslims cant see the ppl of their own religion cursing them and expressing their hatred towards these ppl who call themselves muslim. these guys are so fanatical, that they have managed to totally misinterpret their own religious book...so whether they are dumb, crazy, or right...who knows?

London has handled this attack very well, and seems to be getting right back on track. that is the best thing we can have right now. the extremists have failed again. because altho they scared us yesterday, today we awoke united again. much like after the 9/11 attacks. back then the western world was American for a few months, now we're gladly British (at least i am







)

all of that said tho. muslims shouldnt incite us to speak out like we did. Fizz shouldnt have said a lot of what he did. he knows it gets us whities riled up, and that's probably why he did it







but that isn't what a proud muslim should do. a proud muslim would have said that the attacks are a disgrace, as are teh attackers to the muslim ppl themselves. not "im a terrorist, call the government on me" , or that all of what the extremists have done is called for because a book was flushed down the toilet. i mean, if i was in jail, and gurad flushed my Maxim down the can? id be mad, but id get over it...its called getting a new one. what that does is just enforce the already negative stereotype of your own religion. dont you see that? you just make ppl even madder because of the blatant disregard for all that is lost.


----------



## dan-uk

Im not surprised there was terror attack in london.our country is getting full of these smelly paki a**holes.our immigrasion policy suck.you walk through london but its more like baghdad.Truth is i dont surport multi cultural society,and never have.
Im a proud white man and my ancestors date back to the anglo saxons who was one of first to set foot on this rock.As for the muslim invaders they didnt arrive until hundreds of years later illegaly

bottom line if you aint white.....you aint british


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> Im not surprised there was terror attack in london.our country is getting full of these* smelly paki a**holes*.our immigrasion policy suck.you walk through london but its more like baghdad.Truth is i dont surport multi cultural society,and never have.
> Im a proud white man and my ancestors date back to the anglo saxons who was one of first to set foot on this rock.As for the muslim invaders they didnt arrive until hundreds of years later illegaly
> 
> bottom line if you aint white.....you aint british
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1101090[/snapback]​


f*ck u go die

i hope the next terrorist attack they bomb ur family then cut off ur head

and pakis arent from iraq dumbass...so how can it be like baghdad...have u ever been there?

my afghani bloodline is pure to prolly purer then ur white ass...ur prolly like 30 different kinds of races...from german to swedish to hungarian

im 100% patahn...our ppl have been dated pure for over a thousand years


----------



## elTwitcho

dan-uk said:


> Im not surprised there was terror attack in london.our country is getting *full of these smelly paki* a**holes.our immigrasion policy suck.you walk through london but its *more like baghdad*.Truth is i dont surport multi cultural society,and never have.
> Im a proud white man and my ancestors date back to the anglo saxons who was one of first to set foot on this rock.As for the muslim invaders they didnt arrive until hundreds of years later illegaly
> 
> bottom line if you aint white.....you aint british
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1101090[/snapback]​


Contrary to what some people apparently think, Pakistan and Iraq are two completely different countries with people that don't even look similar to each other living in them...


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not surprised there was terror attack in london.our country is getting full of these* smelly paki a**holes*.our immigrasion policy suck.you walk through london but its more like baghdad.Truth is i dont surport multi cultural society,and never have.
> Im a proud white man and my ancestors date back to the anglo saxons who was one of first to set foot on this rock.As for the muslim invaders they didnt arrive until hundreds of years later illegaly
> 
> bottom line if you aint white.....you aint british
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1101090[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> f*ck u go die
> 
> i hope the next terrorist attack they bomb ur family then cut off ur head
> 
> and *pakis arent from iraq dumbass*...so how can it be like baghdad...have u ever been there?
> 
> my afghani bloodline is pure to prolly purer then ur white ass...ur prolly like 30 different kinds of races...from german to swedish to hungarian
> 
> im 100% patahn...our ppl have been dated pure for over a thousand years
> [snapback]1101092[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They worship the same devil opsssss i mean god







therefore they are same.


----------



## K fizzly

are u insulting ur own god...cuz allah is just an arabic word...allah in arabic means god, lord...smart f*ck

muslims believe in the same god as the jews and christians

yahweh means god in the jewish language...allah=yahweh=god


----------



## Puff

hey man, as long as im white, and not something else. im good to go.

i got irish, canadian, british, and russian...blow me


----------



## K fizzly

so then how are u pure? if ur 10 different things

ur a mut

i got my own country and my own set of ppl

u dont....and america or canada doesnt count


----------



## dan-uk

Puff said:


> hey man, as long as im white, and not something else. im good to go.
> 
> i got irish, canadian, british, and russian...blow me
> [snapback]1101101[/snapback]​


Be proud my white brother


----------



## Guest

Jewelz said:


> Pakis might win a gold Olympic medal for trying to be Tupac on a fish forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100784[/snapback]​


[quote name='K fizzly' date='Jul 8 2005, 06:04 PM']
so then how are u pure? if ur 10 different things

ur a mut

i got my own country and my own set of ppl

u dont....and america or canada doesnt count
[snapback]1101105[/snapback]​[/qoute]

Im a proud Canadian.

My heritage is Irish, Scottish and English though.

I never know who to go for in Braveheart









--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im a proud Canadian.
> 
> My heritage is Irish, Scottish and English though.
> 
> *I never know who to go for in Braveheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1101184[/snapback]​


----------



## diddye

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> 
> blair didn't blame it on al queda before any proof. If you listened/watched the news, they thought it was accidents at first. After a couple hours, it was only then they suspected foul play. After they they said "we dont know for sure who it is, but it has the marks of al queda".
> 
> Another note:
> This is a forum. This incident is a tragedy and we all know it. Its a shame all these people died and were injured. However, I think its foolish people get on their horse and attack others for debating. What did you think this website is about? Its a discussion forum. People come here to express their views. Do you want 9 pages of "i want to express my"? This is not a guestbook. If people want to say something, then thats fine....besides theres another link where people can do that now. We all feel sorry for those people, but all here are guilty of expressing their opinions whether it is in this post or any other post where people have died.
> [snapback]1100770[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What internet post? Can you clarify? I was referring to the posters claim that blair automatically blamed the attacks on terrorism. That wasn't true.
> 
> YOU ARE WRONG... the internet post happened AFTER he blamed it on terrorism...
> [snapback]1100996[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## acestro

Nice to see a thread about people suffering turn into a thread about ***********









Judas f*cking priest, are people getting more insensitive or is the internet a medium that numbs the brain (or both)?

I strongly suggest you guys keep this topic in line with Judazz's intentions. He warned you once and I warn you now (my guess is there wont be ANY MORE warnings...). Why is it so hard to act civilized?


----------



## Puff

fizzly, all that i know, is that a long time ago, some white guys from europe kicked the crap out of everybody all the way to the middle east...you lost then, you'll lose now.

you call me a mut, and say i dont have a country, when you arent even in your 'own' country. if you're a paki, then stay in pakistan. dont BS to us about how we're mutts, when you're a freaking implant in america. if you were such a pure paki, or whatever the hell you are, you'd be there. so shut the hell up man. i mean, if you're PURE, then you are wrong already, cause you live in the states, so you're ending yourself being such a pure arab.

id way rather be a mutt like myself than resemble anything like you man. im f*ckin proud as hell of my heritage. being irish and english isnt exactly being a sh!tmix, seeing as its Nothern Ireland. altho i wouldnt put it past Fizzly to not know that NI exists, since it isnt in any Vibe Magazines or anything. on top of that. most of europe stem from the same relatives, whether it be the celts, romans, or slavic...we all started off as white somewhere, so thats good enough for me.

most of the middle east is a cesspool of inbreeding anyways. all the remote little villages and stuff...i know WHY a lot of arabs are pure...cause they have no other choice.

so fizzly, does this mean that you hate everybody whose parents arent both from the same country? because that seems to include a lot of ppl on this forum. a big part of the world these days is ppl's ability to travel the globe, and unfortunately (in Fizzly's eyes) this is a bad thing, because different ppl 'crossbreed' (haha, i love using that word relating to humans,lol). that's totally the opposite tho. its good. it stops the inbreeding and uglyness that happens to cultures who dont get out and..uh...party?lol.

im just still laughing about fizzly calling us mutts...haha....


----------



## User

I'm a euroamericanmutt and don't give a sh*t - doesn't bother me.










This thread is comical but also vile.


----------



## K fizzly

Puff said:


> fizzly, all that i know, is that a long time ago, some white guys from europe kicked the crap out of everybody all the way to the middle east...you lost then, you'll lose now.
> 
> you call me a mut, and say i dont have a country, when you arent even in your 'own' country. if you're a paki, then stay in pakistan. dont BS to us about how we're mutts, when you're a freaking implant in america. if you were such a pure paki, or whatever the hell you are, you'd be there. so shut the hell up man. i mean, if you're PURE, then you are wrong already, cause you live in the states, so you're ending yourself being such a pure arab.
> 
> id way rather be a mutt like myself than resemble anything like you man. im f*ckin proud as hell of my heritage. being irish and english isnt exactly being a sh!tmix, seeing as its Nothern Ireland. altho i wouldnt put it past Fizzly to not know that NI exists, since it isnt in any Vibe Magazines or anything. on top of that. most of europe stem from the same relatives, whether it be the celts, romans, or slavic...we all started off as white somewhere, so thats good enough for me.
> 
> most of the middle east is a cesspool of inbreeding anyways. all the remote little villages and stuff...i know WHY a lot of arabs are pure...cause they have no other choice.
> 
> so fizzly, does this mean that you hate everybody whose parents arent both from the same country? because that seems to include a lot of ppl on this forum. a big part of the world these days is ppl's ability to travel the globe, and unfortunately (in Fizzly's eyes) this is a bad thing, because different ppl 'crossbreed' (haha, i love using that word relating to humans,lol). that's totally the opposite tho. its good. it stops the inbreeding and uglyness that happens to cultures who dont get out and..uh...party?lol.
> 
> im just still laughing about fizzly calling us mutts...haha....
> [snapback]1101259[/snapback]​


just because i dont live in my own country doesnt mean sh*t

even then ur still a mutt no matter wut u say


----------



## Jewelz

aaaahhh.. .

this thread brings back some fond memories...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=53522

anyone remember this one ?


----------



## Puff

ok fizzly call me a mutt man. i dont care. at least im not what you are man. which would make me want to tie a cinder block to my feet and jump off a bridge (i didnt mean that racially, but mentally).

the bottom line is, is that if these p#ssy insurgents came out and fought like men against the UK and US, they would be squashed like the vile disgutsting insects that they are. and i would sit there, drinking a beer with Dan-UK laughing it up.

when you think about it, every american, canadian, and any white person for that matter is a mutt...its also funny that we're on top of the world...and i dont think it's a coincidence.

call us what you will, but we dont care.


----------



## crazyklown89

dan-uk said:


> Im not surprised there was terror attack in london.our country is getting full of these smelly paki a**holes.our immigrasion policy suck.you walk through london but its more like baghdad.Truth is i dont surport multi cultural society,and never have.
> Im a proud white man and my ancestors date back to the anglo saxons who was one of first to set foot on this rock.As for the muslim invaders they didnt arrive until hundreds of years later illegaly
> 
> bottom line if you aint white.....you aint british
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1101090[/snapback]​


Christ, dan-uk are you part of the BNP?? What the hell is wrong with you??? You're giving everyone on this board a completely opposite view of British people as racist assholes. Stop it, dude.


----------



## elTwitcho

Jewelz said:


> aaaahhh.. .
> 
> this thread brings back some fond memories...
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=53522
> 
> anyone remember this one ?
> [snapback]1101285[/snapback]​


Dunno dude, that was just braveheart, now it seems that stupidity is getting even worse. Oh well, when the western world goes to hell in a hand basket I'm gonna be living on a sail boat far away from where the sh*t hits the fan. Screw you guys, I'm going home


----------



## hastatus

We are on 1 planet and one race (**** sapien sapien; for those that have not decended from the trees yet). Other than that, make love not war









Time to







this useless thread. Sorry for British loss and human loss altogether.


----------



## K fizzly

Puff said:


> ok fizzly call me a mutt man. i dont care. at least im not what you are man. which would make me want to tie a cinder block to my feet and jump off a bridge (i didnt mean that racially, but mentally).
> 
> the bottom line is, is that if these p#ssy insurgents came out and fought like men against the UK and US, they would be squashed like the vile disgutsting insects that they are. and i would sit there, drinking a beer with Dan-UK laughing it up.
> 
> when you think about it, every american, canadian, and any white person for that matter is a mutt...its also funny that we're on top of the world...and i dont think it's a coincidence.
> 
> call us what you will, but we dont care.
> [snapback]1101295[/snapback]​


listen mutt...are u fighting in the war...if they are so p*ssy why dont u join the god damn army and fight too







kill the terrorists


----------



## hastatus

> K fizzly Posted Today, 07:11 PM
> QUOTE(Puff @ Jul 9 2005, 01:29 AM)
> ok fizzly call me a mutt man. i dont care. at least im not what you are man. which would make me want to tie a cinder block to my feet and jump off a bridge (i didnt mean that racially, but mentally).
> 
> the bottom line is, is that if these p#ssy insurgents came out and fought like men against the UK and US, they would be squashed like the vile disgutsting insects that they are. and i would sit there, drinking a beer with Dan-UK laughing it up.
> 
> when you think about it, every american, canadian, and any white person for that matter is a mutt...its also funny that we're on top of the world...and i dont think it's a coincidence.
> 
> call us what you will, but we dont care.
> 
> listen mutt...are u fighting in the war...if they are so p*ssy why dont u join the god damn army and fight too kill the terrorists


Let me put it to you (and the rest) chill or you will be fighting a war in a different cell. Clear enough?


----------



## K fizzly

party pooper


----------



## hastatus

> K fizzly Posted Today, 07:19 PM
> party pooper


Sonny boy, I was in the jungles of Vietnam long before you were even thought of. Having said that, I'm going to a concert in about 10 min. I hope this thread has become civil upon my return.


----------



## K fizzly

ur as old as my daddy


----------



## Fido

Racists...


----------



## Fido

hastatus said:


> K fizzly Posted Today, 07:11 PM
> QUOTE(Puff @ Jul 9 2005, 01:29 AM)
> ok fizzly call me a mutt man. i dont care. at least im not what you are man. which would make me want to tie a cinder block to my feet and jump off a bridge (i didnt mean that racially, but mentally).
> 
> the bottom line is, is that if these p#ssy insurgents came out and fought like men against the UK and US, they would be squashed like the vile disgutsting insects that they are. and i would sit there, drinking a beer with Dan-UK laughing it up.
> 
> when you think about it, every american, canadian, and any white person for that matter is a mutt...its also funny that we're on top of the world...and i dont think it's a coincidence.
> 
> call us what you will, but we dont care.
> 
> listen mutt...are u fighting in the war...if they are so p*ssy why dont u join the god damn army and fight too kill the terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it to you (and the rest) chill or you will be fighting a war in a different cell. Clear enough?
> [snapback]1101342[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OWNED


----------



## Speedy

Terrorism has no identity!

Black, White, American, Canadian, Afgan, Arib, or Pakistan....Any one, independant minded person or group can become a terrorist, however you can't generalze an entire country, race, or religion because of that.

The Irish Republican Army was responsible for countless terrorist attacks and even against it's own people....Should society have condemned all Irish for this?
Of course not!

I'm a proud self-repsecting white guy myself but we got a lot sh*t to clean up in our own backyards and shouldn't be throwing insults at others because of what we think, based merely on race, religion, or what we presume someone did.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Markosaur said:


> DiPpY eGgS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> heh its funny, both sides look the same way, england and US are terrorists from many arabs and muslims point of view.
> [snapback]1099091[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in knowing your reaction if sweeden was terror bombed, or ^^Canada. I guess you believe that it won't happen to your countrys. I hope you are right.
> [snapback]1100681[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah well just so happens i have no natinalistic drives whatsoever to blind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1100835[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

well, what would you want your country's protectors to do in the case that you WERE terror bombed?? I want to know that. glare back at ya


----------



## blindside

this is a terrible time for my city, thanks to everyone that has commented in good way! and not to those that seem to be using a serious thread to start arguing

few friends have unfortunately had family injured, but they are getting well









thanks to all those again, nice to know people care

ian


----------



## Puff

^hopefully none of them lose anyone. that would be terrible. with 700+ ppl i hospital, who knows what the death toll could get to...


----------



## Judazzz

Well, seems like my pleas to keep this civil didn't help at all...

Apparantly to some, if one muslim commits an act of terrorism, they are all to blame. If that's what you think, that also implies that every single American citizen is personally responsible for every civilian casualty caused by the American military or in the name of American interest (and those run into the many, many millions), every German personally responsible for any death during WW2 (and those run in the 10's of millions), that every single Christian is personally responsible for any death in the name of Christianity (and those run in the 10's of millions), etc. etc. etc.
It's not that this line of thought is applicable to only one group (ie. Islam, since that's apparantly a trendy thing to do these days), but not to others. But no, those that generalise Islam are too f'n stupid and/or hypocrit to realise that...

I feel no need to keep this open any longer - I'd like to thank each and every f*cking asshole that really put effort into changing a thread about the horrific attacks in London into a filthy mass of racism, xenophobia and total and utter idiocy - it's appreciated


----------

